# Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament! 9% der Stimmen erreicht!



## Charlie Harper (18. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Gute Nachrichten von der Berlin-Wahl: Die Piratenpartei hat es mit rund 8,6 - 8,9% ins Berliner Parlament geschafft und damit die guten Umfrageergebnisse bestätigt! 
Die SPD ist mit rund 29% der Stimmen wieder stärkste Kraft, womit Klaus Wowereit als regierender Bürgermeister bestätigt sein dürfte.
Die FDP ist der große Verlierer dieser Wahl und büßt rund 6% der Stimmen ein. 
Größter Gewinner nach der Piratenpartei sind die Grünen, die fast 5% dazu gewinnen und auf ca. 18,3% kommen. Das große Ziel, mit Renate Künast die regierende Bürgermeisterin zu stellen, wurde allerdings verfehlt. Des Weiteren gewann die CDU 2,8% und kommt nun mehr auf knapp 23,3% der Stimmen. 
Nicht zu vergessen die Linkspartei, die auf rund 11,7% der Stimmen kommt. 



Mehr zum Thema gibt es hier: Abstimmung in der Hauptstadt: SPD kann in Berlin weiterregieren - Piraten im Parlament - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Das Abstimmungsergebnis ist hier zu sehen: Wahl-Spezial: Alles zur Abgeordnetenhauswahl in Berlin - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Meine persönliche Anmerkung: Die Piraten sind drin, Juhu!

Anscheinend hofft die CDU auf eine große Koalition mit der SPD. Allerdings ist ein Rot-Grünes Bündnis wahrscheinlicher. Möglich wäre auch eine Koalition mit der Piratenpartei und den Grünen. Wäre mal eine sehr interessante Kombination. 

Unter dessen denken manchen schon über Neuwahlen im Bund nach. Die Chancen für Schwarz-Gelb stehen demnach aber eher schlecht. Auch hier wünscht sich die CDU offenbar eine große Koalition, aber die SPD könnte bis dahin noch an der CDU vorbei ziehen, vor allem mit einem Peer Steinbrück als Kanzlerkandidaten.

*Update: *Der Stimmenanteil der Piratenpartei ist mittlerweile auf knappe 9% gestiegen!

*Update: *Hier noch ein weiterer Bericht vom Spiegel zum Wahlerfolg der Piratenpartei: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,786952,00.html


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Jup, und die Grünen haben auch zugelegt.

die FDP hat nicht mal 2,5% geschafft 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPSOQbARlV0&NR


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Genial!


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*



> Die FDP ist der große Verlierer dieser Wahl und büßt rund 6% der Stimmen ein, die sie wohl hauptsächlich an die Piratenpartei verliert.


Die Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht haltbar. Die meisten werden wohl zu den Grünen und zur CDU gewandert sein. 
Die Piraten haben den anderen Parteien wohl eher über Umwege Anteile abgenommen da sie ihre Zielgruppe (so zumindest mein Eindruck) vor allem bei jungen, vormaligen Nichtwählern gefunden haben.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht haltbar. Die meisten werden wohl zu den Grünen und zur CDU gewandert sein.
> Die Piraten haben den anderen Parteien wohl eher über Umwege Anteile abgenommen da sie ihre Zielgruppe (so zumindest mein Eindruck) vor allem bei jungen, vormaligen Nichtwählern gefunden haben.


 
Naja, darüber könnte man jetzt auch wieder disskutieren. Meiner Meinung nach waren es vor allem liberale Wähler, die von der FDP zu den Piraten geflüchtet sind, aber es kann auch gut sein, dass die Wähler aus anderen Lagern kommen. Etwas gutes hat die Wahl ja: Die Piraten sind drin und die NPD nicht! Woher jetzt genau die Wähler der Piraten kommen, spielt doch erst mal keine Rolle.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen dass ein bemerkenswerter Anteil der Piraten ohne diese Partei(wenn denn überhaupt) Grün gewählt hätte. 
Nimmt man das an haben sie vielleicht sogar eine Bürgermeisterin Künast verhindert. Ganz egal ist es also nicht gerade wo die Wähler her kommen.


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Ich weiß ja gar nicht ob ich mich mehr über den Einzug der PIRATEN oder den Rauswurf der FDP freuen soll, jedenfalls ein geniales Ergebnis, auch bei den älteren Wählern haben die PIRATEN gut zugelegt!

Edith sagt: Aktuelle Zahlen der Stadt Berlin: http://www.wahlen-berlin.de/wahlen/...I9900.asp?sel1=1052&sel2=0655&tabtitel=Berlin

Piraten sind bei 9,7%


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Die FDP verliert 6%? Wie? Gibt es denn jetzt schon negative Wähleranteile bei den Wahlen? 
Nun, ich freu mich für die Piraten. Hoffentlich lassen die mal von sich hören.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*

Hast Die Linke vergessen mit 11.7/8%. Wäre schön eine Rot Rot Grünes Bündnis zu sehen !


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. September 2011)

*AW: Berlin-Wahl: Piratenpartei schafft es ins Parlament!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hast Die Linke vergessen mit 11.7/8%. Wäre schön eine Rot Rot Grünes Bündnis zu sehen !


 
Danke für den Hinweis! Wird sofort geupdated.


----------



## derP4computer (18. September 2011)

Echt geiles Video.


----------



## sfc (18. September 2011)

Wenigstens braucht Bürgermeister Amrsexy jetzt keine Verfassungsfeinde mehr als Steigbügelhalter. Ich bin gespannt, was die Piraten aus ihrem Sieg machen. In Berlin kann man wirklich nicht mehr großartig durch Ahnungslosigkeit auffallen - den Piraten traue ich das aber zu.


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. September 2011)

Die Piraten wollen das Urheberrecht und Patentrecht fast vollständig abschaffen. Ganz klar kommt es dann zur Kapitalflucht und zur Bildung der "Bauernstaat-Republik Deutschland". 

Aber wenigstens wollen sie die Mitbürger die freie Wahl darüber lassen, ob sie im Land bleiben wollen oder nicht - Eine Stasi soll es nicht geben. Wenigstens kann man flüchten, wenn man möchte. In der DDR war das leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Freakless08 (18. September 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Die Piraten wollen das Urheberrecht [...] fast vollständig abschaffen.


Nicht abschaffen sondern überarbeiten.
Besser als Kindergärten abzumahnen weil sie alte Kinderlieder singen.
Abmahnwelle der GEMA gegen Kindergärten | Dimido
oder Lieder über 70 Jahre unter das Urheberrecht zu stellen... das ist viel zu lange.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Besser als Kindergärten abzumahnen weil sie alte Kinderlieder singen.
> Abmahnwelle der GEMA gegen Kindergärten | Dimido



Ich dachte grad das wäre nen Schertz von dir, aber wenn ich das so lese. Die Gema ist echt nicht mehr ganz sauber, muß ich mir jetzt schon Gedanken machen wenn mein Kind singen will


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2011)

Freut mich dass so eine junge Partei ne Chance bekommt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Alteingesessenen mal ein paar Gedanken machen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Freut mich dass so eine junge Partei ne Chance bekommt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Alteingesessenen mal ein paar Gedanken machen...


 
Das tun sie nicht, keine Sorge, die hoffen, dass das nur Eintagsfliegen sind und dass es in 20 Jahren wieder so ist wie in den 60ern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2011)

Leider ja... ich bin ja immer noch in der makabren Hoffnung dass die ganzen CDU-Wähler irgendwann mal weggestorben sind 
(Nicht wieder sofort losschreien bitte, das is natürlich nicht boshaft gemeint!)


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. September 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nicht abschaffen sondern überarbeiten.


 
Ich dürfte Nimandem sein geistiges Eigentum klauen und mein Name drauf kleben. Das wollen sie beibehalten.

Aber auch wenn ich das machen würde, würde ich eh kein Geld damit  verdienen, weil das Filesharing legalisiert und gefordert werden soll.  Keiner muss ein einziger Cent für Musik, Filme, Bücher, Zeitschriften  (PCGH wird dann wohl auch nicht mehr gedruckt werden), Spiele, usw. ausgeben. Wozu sollte man dann sein geistiges Eigentum veröffentlichen, wenn er kein Geld damit  verdient?

Aber wenn man Kartoffeln anbaut, ja, damit könnte man  vielleicht Geld verdienen. Das Geld wird aber wohl nicht reichen um  Bananen zu importieren. 



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich dachte grad das wäre nen Schertz von dir, aber wenn ich das so lese. Die Gema ist echt nicht mehr ganz sauber, muß ich mir jetzt schon Gedanken machen wenn mein Kind singen will


Nein natürlich nicht. Aber der Staat hat natürlich die Rechnung entweder beglichen oder angefechtet. Wie auch immer, es ist etwas Blöd, aber absolut kein Thema. Lehrbücher und Videos darf man nicht vervielfältigen und das gilt auch für Kindermusik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leider ja... ich bin ja immer noch in der makabren Hoffnung dass die ganzen CDU-Wähler irgendwann mal weggestorben sind
> (Nicht wieder sofort losschreien bitte, das is natürlich nicht boshaft gemeint!)


 
Das ist aber irgendwann Tatsache und nicht nur die CDU und SPD werden daran schwer zu knabbern haben, sondern auch die Volksmusiksendungen. 

Guck dir mal, wo die SPD die meisten Wähler verloren, das waren die Jungen, ebenso die CDU. Die Rentner wählen noch die Volksparteien, eben auch weil sie die anderen Parteien nicht kennen, und was sie nicht kennen, trauen sie nicht, wenn diese Wählerschicht weg ist, wird alles möglich sein, eben auch ein Grüner Kanzler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2011)

Um gottes Willen darüber möchte ich nicht nachdenken aber im prinzip stimmts schon... wenn die Bevölkerungsschicht 60+ nicht mehr ist werden einige Dinge aussterben... CDU, Hitparade der Volksmusik, die Kirche (auch wenns da noch etwas länger dauert...).


----------



## spionkaese (18. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Um gottes Willen darüber möchte ich nicht nachdenken aber im prinzip stimmts schon... wenn die Bevölkerungsschicht 60+ nicht mehr ist werden einige Dinge aussterben... CDU, Hitparade der Volksmusik, die Kirche (auch wenns da noch etwas länger dauert...).



Und nichts davon werde ich vermissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Wenn in der Kirche weniger junge Menschen sind, kann das zum Nachteil sein, denn dann gibts einen Streit der Priester, wer wen bekommt.


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...]wenn die Bevölkerungsschicht 60+ nicht mehr ist werden einige Dinge aussterben... CDU[...]


Bilde dich erstmal weiter, bevor du weiter Falschinformationen streust. Auch 18 Jährige wählen die CDU. 
Dossier CDU
Bundeszentrale für Politische Bildung

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein CDU Fan. Momentan sind sie aber zusammen mit der SPD das kleinste Übel im Land.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Hast du dir mal angeguckt, wie groß die Wählerschaft der unter 30 Jährigen bei der CDU/SPD ist?
Vergleich dann mal mit den 60+ Leuten.


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. September 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ich dürfte Nimandem sein geistiges Eigentum klauen und mein Name drauf kleben. Das wollen sie beibehalten.
> 
> Aber auch wenn ich das machen würde, würde ich eh kein Geld damit  verdienen, weil das Filesharing legalisiert und gefordert werden soll.  Keiner muss ein einziger Cent für Musik, Filme, Bücher, Zeitschriften  (PCGH wird dann wohl auch nicht mehr gedruckt werden), Spiele, usw. ausgeben. Wozu sollte man dann sein geistiges Eigentum veröffentlichen, wenn er kein Geld damit  verdient?



Die Piraten wollen NICHT Filesharing legalisieren (Wie die Medien das in letzter Zeit des öfteren Behaupteten) sonder wollen Freie Software fördern... Was NICHTS mit Filesharing zu tun hat


----------



## Krabbat (18. September 2011)

nochmal kurz zur piratenpartei: auch wenn manche das vielleicht nicht gerne hören finde ich es erschreckend, dass die piraten so viele stimmen bekommen haben
Dabei ist es nicht so, dass ich alles von denen kritisiere. Ganz im Gegenteil, manche vorschläge sind echt innovativ. 
Aber ich meine ein Ziel der Piraten ist völlig inakzeptabel: Die Abschaffung von Patenten! Wo kämen wir da hin? Wer steckt denn noch Geld in Forschungen, wenn nacher eh jeder die Ergebnisse abgucken kann?!
Allein wegen dieses ziels, ist die piratenpartei für mich absolut nicht wählbar!

Wer anderer Meinung ist: man kann gerne diskutieren. Meinungsfreiheit ist nämlich sehr wichtig! Aber bitte auf einer angemessenen sachlichen ebene, ohne beschimpfungen.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

Sehr überzeugend klingt das nicht in dem Interview.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kktDbrqKoMI


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Bilde dich erstmal weiter, bevor du weiter Falschinformationen streust.


 
Aus deiner Quelle zitiert:
"[FONT=verdana,arial,geneva]Nur 20,9 Prozent der 18- bis 25-Jährigen gaben der CDU ihre  Zweitstimme. Von den 25- bis 35-Jährigen waren es 23,7 Prozent, von den  35- bis 45-Jährigen 24,1 Prozent, von den 45- bis 60-Jährigen 23,7  Prozent und von den über 60-Jährigen schließlich 34,4 Prozent. _Personen  ab 60 sind die stärkste Wählergruppe der CDU und stellen 43,8 Prozent  ihrer gesamten Wählerschaft."_

Heißt weit über die Hälfte der CDU-Wähler sind älter als 45!
Ist doch genau das was ich gesagt habe oder? Vielleicht ist aussterben zu polemisch aber die Partei wird ganz sicher Probleme bekommen in der nächsten Generation.
[/FONT]


----------



## Hugo78 (18. September 2011)

@Fuzi0n
Die CDU und SPD als "kleinste Übel" zubezeichnen, ist mutig.

Wobei ... für mich sind die Unterschiede zwischen CDU/SPD/FDP/GRÜNE kaum noch ersichtlich.
CDU = ne Lobbyhure, ein Fähnchem im Wind,
SPD = das selbe in Rot,
FDP = überflüssig, bis auf die Schnarrenberger alles Speichellecker im Quadrad, 
Grüne = haben ihre Positionen auch schon vor Jahren über Bord geworfen.
Die Linke hat noch ein paar gute, markate Positionen, aber auch diese Partei stinkt vom Kopf an.
Die haben immernoch kein Schlußstrich unter ihre Vergangenheit geschaft.

Ohne Piraten würde ich wohl selber auch nicht mehr wählen gehen.
Von daher sind 9% für die Piraten fast noch zuwenig.
Aber gut ich wünsche ihnen viel Glück bei der Arbeit in Berlin.
Möge Berlin das Sprungbrett für mehr, bundesweite Medienpräsenz werden, 
und hoffentlich verkacken sie es nicht mit zuviel Anfängerfehlern.


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung von Patenten! Wo kämen wir da hin? Wer steckt denn noch Geld in Forschungen, wenn nacher eh jeder die Ergebnisse abgucken kann?!


 
Die Abschaffung der Patente so wie sie jetzt sind, ja(heisst übrigens nicht das man sich danach nix mehr schützen lassen kann.). Und ich sehe darin auch kein Problem, man erfindet nix um es sich primär schützen zu lassen, sondern um einen Fortschritt zu erzielen. Beschränkngen in der Forschung, dazu gehören auch Patente, stoppen diesen Fortschritt, wenn die Menschheit sowas kapiert kann es auch mal aufwärts gehen. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. September 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Die Piraten wollen das Urheberrecht und Patentrecht fast vollständig abschaffen.


 
Immer noch besser als diese Frechheit gegenüber den Bürgen, die diese beiden Bereiche jetzt im Moment darstellen.

Atm gilt das Urheberrecht 70 Jahre über den Tod des Urhebers hinaus, was den Nachkommen je nach Erfolg ein ganz hübsches leistungsloses Zubrot beschert. Und als ob das nicht reichen würde, setzt sich die Content-Branche noch für eine Verlängerung auf 95 Jahre nach dem Tod des Autors ein. Von solchen Dingen wie das Leistungsschutzrecht, das den Verlagen das Eintreiben von Gebühren erlauben soll, nur weil jemand eines ihrer verlegten Werke zitiert hat, ganz zu schweigen.

Das System ist durch und durch krank, ein viel zu große Gewichtung zu Gunsten der Verwerter/Autoren.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

> man erfindet nix um es sich primär schützen zu lassen, sondern um einen Fortschritt zu erzielen.



Man lässt sich etwas schützen damit man ersteinmal möglichst lange alleine an der neuen Technologie verdienen kann. Das ist dann der Lohn und Anreiz des Erfinders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man lässt sich etwas schützen damit man ersteinmal möglichst lange alleine an der neuen Technologie verdienen kann. Das ist dann der Lohn und Anreiz des Erfinders.


 
Das ist der Anreiz des Unternehmens, nicht des Erfinders.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

Oder wenn der Erfinder zugleich Inhaber des Unternehmens ist, auch wenn das heute eher selten ist bei großen Erfindungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder wenn der Erfinder zugleich Inhaber des Unternehmens ist, auch wenn das heute eher selten ist bei großen Erfindungen.


 
Wie hieß noch mal der Typ, der das Mittel gegen Kinderlähmung erfunden hat?

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will, aber wenn sie anfangen, Gene zu patentieren, also die Natur zu beklauen, dann ist Schicht im Schacht und was Apple macht, ist auch albern, die haben kein Patent auf einen Knopf oder so, völlig schwachsinnig.

Lass die Piraten mal machen, in 4 Jahren wissen wir, ob das Eintagsfliegen sind oder nicht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Rentner wählen noch die Volksparteien, eben auch weil sie die anderen Parteien nicht kennen, und was sie nicht kennen, trauen sie nicht, wenn diese Wählerschicht weg ist, wird alles möglich sein, eben auch ein Grüner Kanzler.


 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir das nie erleben müssen 

Wenn das mal soweit kommt, kannst das Land vollends in die Tonne treten.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

> Wie hieß noch mal der Typ, der das Mittel gegen Kinderlähmung erfunden hat?


Nicht jeder ist so eigennützig, zum Glück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Wieso?
Schlimmer als unter schwarz/gelb kann es doch nicht mehr werden.
So viel Lobbyismus Gelusche habe ich ja noch nie erlebt. Erst wird der Hintern der Energiekonzerne geküsst, dann gibts einen Tsunami und schon wird umgeschwenkt, obwohl sich hier nichts geändert hat. Außer eben dass die Felle wegschwimmen und die Regierung alles tut um an der Macht zu bleiben, auch im Sinne der Lobbyisten, denn mit schwarz/gelb rollt der Rubel für sie.

Ach ja, lustig auch dieser Artikel.
Die Atomlobby denkt das echt. 
Treffen der World Nuclear Association: Fukushima – ein Beweis für Atomsicherheit | RP ONLINE


----------



## JawMekEf (18. September 2011)

Geile Sache!


----------



## AnalMD (19. September 2011)

*
Wenn seit Neustem sogar Piraten gewählt werden dürfen - wähle ich wieder den Nationalsozialismus  
*


----------



## TEAM_70335 (19. September 2011)

@AnalMD *gähhhn* ><(((º>

habe mir mal das Video vom RBB mit den Piraten angesehen...er ist noch verunsichert, wird durch den Moderator mal Oderdentlich in die Mangel genommen. Wo soll er auch Souveränität hernehmen?


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

AnalMD schrieb:


> *
> Wenn seit Neustem sogar Piraten gewählt werden dürfen - wähle ich wieder den Nationalsozialismus
> *



etwas drastisch, aber ganz Unrecht hast du nicht  wenn man sieht womit die Parteien teilweise zum Wahlkampf antreten dürfen..


----------



## sfc (19. September 2011)

AnalMD schrieb:


> Wenigstens können Leute wie Du, genauso schlecht Denken wie sie sich ausdrücken vermögen.
> 
> Das hat den Vorteil für unser Land, dass solche Leute wie Du, es auch nicht zu irgendwas bringen,
> was wirklich entscheidend wäre oder einen größeren Einfluss auf alle hat. Höhere Posten, Karriere,
> ...



Dein Besserdenken erklärt vermutlich auch deine abenteuerliche Kommasetzung. Darf man fragen, welche Posten du innehast? Und wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass ich es zu nichts bringen werde? Achja, ich wähle keine Einthemen-Partei. Das muss es sein.


----------



## Sieben (19. September 2011)

AnalMD schrieb:


> *
> Wenn seit Neustem sogar Piraten gewählt werden dürfen - wähle ich wieder den Nationalsozialismus
> *


 
Die Nationalsozialisten hatten ihre bereits ihre Chance und wer im Geschichtsunterricht etwas aufgepasst hat weiß, dass dabei nichts Gutes bei herauskommt. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem Multikulti hier in Neukölln und will ihn nicht missen.

Die Piraten haben jetzt die Möglichkeit zu zeigen, ob sie es schaffen irgendetwas zu bewirken. Von den "Volksparteien" bin ich selbst nicht überzeugt, das ist nämlich seit den (fast) 32 Jahren, die ich in Berlin lebe, immer die gleiche Schlammschlacht. Sowohl im Landtag als auch im Bundestag.

Politikverdrossen bin ich nicht, aber mich widert die Art und Weise der momentan geführten Politik an. Die verhalten sich wie im Kindergarten, wenn Kind A dem Kind B das Spielzeug wegnimmt und Kind C will es auch noch haben. Selbst in der Schule lernt man doch, dass man Konfliktsituationen löst, indem man sich zusammensetzt und die Sache im vernünftigen Ton ausdiskutiert. Die Piraten sind Bürgernäher als man denken mag, weil es eben 08/15 Menschen sind, die das Gleiche durchgemacht haben wir die Meisten hier im Forum. Das macht sie für mich gleich sympathischer als solche Retortenpolitiker wie zu Gutenberg, Schäuble, Merkel, Gabriel, Seehofer, Wulff und wie die alle auch heißen mögen (klar Ausnahmen gibts immer). Die können zwar Politik und kennen sich im Machtkampf aus, haben aber dafür auch ihre "Seele" verkauft (wenn man das so nennen kann  ).

Ergo: Piraten können jetzt Politik lernen, die Anderen sollten resozialisiert (nennt man ja so bei den Ex-Knastis  ) werden.
Etwas Bürgernähe tut jedem Politiker gut.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Etwas Bürgernähe tut jedem Politiker gut.
> 
> Gruß


 
Genau - und das ist das was ich bei den großen Parteien sehr oft vermisse. Bei manchen Entscheidungen und Argumenten die die bringen muss man einfach davon ausgehen dass sie noch nie ein "normales" Leben geführt haben sonst würden sie bemerken was für einen Schwachsinn die da teilweise von sich geben^^


----------



## poiu (19. September 2011)

ein interessanter Artikel zur Berlin Wahl

Demokratie siegt: Piraten an Bord — Der Freitag


Edit
@Incredible Alk

Dito, die einzige nähe die einige Politiker suchen ist zu denn Firmen wo sie später ihren Lohn bekommen 

Edit II

zur FPD: wie meine Herr Westerwelle?

http://youtu.be/aC4phBkladQ

Edit III



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Fuzi0n
> Wobei ... für mich sind die Unterschiede zwischen CDU/SPD/FDP/GRÜNE kaum noch ersichtlich.



nicht nur für dich 




> CDU = ne Lobbyhure, ein Fähnchem im Wind,
> SPD = das selbe in Rot,



so kann man das sehen^^



> FDP = überflüssig, bis auf die Schnarrenberger alles Speichellecker im Quadrad,


für mich unsympathisch und Arrogant der ganze Haufen, alles Wendehälse.




> Grüne = haben ihre Positionen auch schon vor Jahren über Bord geworfen.



da gibt es was schönes -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qaNJPeo9V8




> Die Linke hat noch ein paar gute, markate Positionen, aber auch diese Partei stinkt vom Kopf an.
> Die haben immernoch kein Schlußstrich unter ihre Vergangenheit geschaft.



die haben wie die anderen Parteien auch ein Generationen und  Führungsproblem.
Kennst du jemand markanten da außer Gysi & Lafontaine und die sind nicht grade Beliebt.

Okay die Wagenknecht


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> da gibt es was schönes -> Marc-Uwe Kling - Zug der Opportunisten - YouTube


 
Geile Nummer


----------



## SplitxD1 (19. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Gute Nachrichten von der Berlin-Wahl: Die Piratenpartei hat es mit rund 8,6 - 8,9% ins Berliner Parlament geschafft und damit die guten Umfrageergebnisse bestätigt!


 
Ob das eine gute Nachricht ist wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Charlie Harper (19. September 2011)

Naja also lieber wähle Ich eine Partei die von Politik wenig versteht, sich aber um die Themen kümmert für die sie steht, als dass Ich irgend eine extremistische Partei wählen würde. Die Nazis haben unserem Land schon genug geschadet und angesichts der Verbrechen die sie begangen haben, wundert es mich schon ein wenig, dass Parteien wie die NPD oder die Republikaner heute noch in manche Landtage kommen, sprich gewählt werden. 


Für Leute mit einer solchen Gesinnung hab Ich nichts übrig. Fast genau so zuwider sind mir Linksextreme und andere Autonome.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. September 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Ob das eine gute Nachricht ist wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.


 
Und wo ist der Nachteil zu den anderen Parteien?


----------



## Krabbat (19. September 2011)

nochmal zur Forschung: man forscht doch wohl um innovativ zu sein und damit dann einen möglichst großen gewinn zu machen 
und, dass man diesen gewinn macht ist doch auch völlig in ordnung, weil man schließlich vorher sehr viel Geld in die Forschung gesteckt hat

und jetzt sollen die ergebniss dieser forschung auch z.b. der konkurrenz zugänglich sein? 
bsp: nvidia und amd: die liefern sich doch schon jahrelang einen kampf um die schnellste grafikkarte und treiben durch preiskampf die preise am markt runter
das machen die aber nur so lange, wie ihnen das auch was bringt. wenn aber nun dem konkurrenzunternehmen die forschungsergebnisse frei zugänglich wäre, dann würde doch jeder der beiden unternehmen sagen: ich bin doch nicht blöd und forsche für viel geld, damit der andere davon dann profitiert, ohne das er einen cent in die entwicklung investiert hat

so würde unsere weiterentwicklung komplett zum erliegen kommen und das wäre in meiner Ansicht katastrophal


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Kein Unternehmen macht Grundlagenforschung, sowas wird dem Staat überlassen und die Früchte dieser Grundlagenforschung wird dann abgegriffen und vermarktet.
Unternehmen können es sich nicht leisten Grundlagenforschung zu betreiben, wie z.B. Fusionsreaktor oder so, denn wann man damit und ob man damit überhaupt Geld verdienen kann, steht in den Sternen.
Also wäre es meiner Meinung nach nur gerecht, wenn die Unternehmen an der Grundlagenforschung zu beteiligen und zwar eben damit, dass sie kein Patentschutz darauf genießen, was über die Grundlagenforschung ermittelt wird, sie können ihr Produkt herstellen, wie eine andere Firma das auch machen kann und der Markt regelt dann den Preis und welches Produkt das bessere ist.

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, dass ein Musiker für seine Musik bezahlt wird, das ist völlig in Ordnung, es kann nur nicht sein, dass die Musikindustrie die Musiker ausschlachten, Musik gehört immer dem, der sie gemacht hat, niemals einem Unternehmen.
Schlimm genug, dass sich die Musik Industrie bei diversen Veranstaltungen immer selbst feiert und trotzdem dauernd klagt, weil sie kein Geld mehr verdienen, dabei haben sie einfach nur den Trend verschlafen und hoffen durch Casting Shows mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld zu machen, auf Kosten der guten Musik.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. September 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> so würde unsere weiterentwicklung komplett zum erliegen kommen


 
Würde sie nicht. Guckst du mal ein paar hundert Jahre zurück, und du wirst feststellen, dass Menschen schon immer Dinge erfunden haben, ganz unabhängig davon, ob es ein Patentrecht gab, oder nicht. Das Abschaffen des Patents hätte einen entscheidenden Vorteil: der Aufwand für eine Entwicklung skaliert mit dem Aufwand, selbige nachzumachen (Reverse Engineering). Bis die Erfindung nachgemacht wurde, hat der Erfinder ein Monopol darauf, da keine Veröffentlichungspflicht mehr besteht und er damit der einzige ist, der sowas anbieten kann. Dieses würde bei aufwändigen Erfindungen lange anhalten, während primitive Dinge schnell durchschaut werden - das Aus für 90% oder mehr der aktuellen Patente.

Um bei deinem nVidia-ATi Beispiel zu bleiben: was vermutest du, wie lange es dauern würde, die Funktionsweise des Chips des Konkurrenten nachzuvollziehen, wenn man in Schicht für schicht abschleifen müsste um danach unterm Rasterelektronenmikroskop die Schaltung zu ermitteln? Während der andere die Zeit dafür verschwendet, kann der andere eine sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung betreiben. Die Möglichkeit zur Lizenzierung einer Technik bestünde ja weiterhin.

Zwar bin ich auch nicht dafür. dass das Patentsystem ganz abgeschafft wird, allerdings hätte es eine starke Anhebung der Schöpfungshöhe für die Anmeldung eines Patent nötig. Und warum wird überhaupt darüber gelabert? Die PP will das Patentsystem gar nicht abschaffen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Schlimmer als unter schwarz/gelb kann es doch nicht mehr werden.
> So viel Lobbyismus Gelusche habe ich ja noch nie erlebt. Erst wird der Hintern der Energiekonzerne geküsst, dann gibts einen Tsunami und schon wird umgeschwenkt, obwohl sich hier nichts geändert hat. Außer eben dass die Felle wegschwimmen und die Regierung alles tut um an der Macht zu bleiben, auch im Sinne der Lobbyisten, denn mit schwarz/gelb rollt der Rubel für sie.


 
Naja nur weil CDU/ FDP in der jetzigen konstelation ******* sind, heißt das noch lange nicht das die grünen gut sind...

Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, nur weil Hitler ein schlechter Mensch war, ist Saddam Hussein doch auch kein guter Mensch 

Nicht das ich jetzt total gegen die Umwelt bin, aber die grünen sind nur eine pseudo laber partei.... Eine Stümperhafte, stumpfsinnige Idee jagt die nächste... was konstruktives kommt dabei nicht raus...

Wenn dabei wenigstens mal so gute Ideen rauskommen würden wie z.b. in großen Städten intelligente Ampelsysteme einzuführen und somit den Verkehr zu entlasten und CO2 einzusparen --> bessere Luft... Aber nein da muss man wieder von ihnen hören wie sie jetzt die idee haben in stuttgart, wegen der zu hohen luftbelastung (welche im übrigen vor 20 jahren 100% schlechter war, aber da hat es wohl noch niemanden gestört) manche straßen auf tempo 40 zu drosseln...
50 kann ich noch gut im 4 Gang fahren, aber 40... da muss man wieder in den 3 runterschalten ---> höhere Drehzahl, mehr Verbrauch, mehr CO2 Austoß...ja das ist grüne Politik  Die denken auch nicht nach, bevor sie was beschließen wollen...

Dann hab ich doch lieber eine CDU/ FDP Regierung, da muss man sich wenigstens nicht so ganz so oft über die geistreichen Ideen aufregen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Charlie Harper (19. September 2011)

@Bärenmarke: Das könnte man über die Linke oder die FDP aber auch sagen. Deren Ideen oder Vorschläge sind auch nicht immer ganz hasenrein. Und was glaubst du wer die Idee zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung hatte? Glaubst du das war ne vernünftige Idee? 
Im Spiegel stand heute was über die etablierten Parteien, das vor allem die CDU betrifft: Den Internetboom verpennt und in dem Moment wo man gemerkt hat: "Oh es gibt ja ein globales Netzwerk" kam ihnen dann die Idee: "Oh damit kann man alle so schön überwachen". Keine Ahung vom Internet, aber es gleich dazu missbrauchen wollen, den Bürger zu überwachen. Stasi 2.0 lässt grüßen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja nur weil CDU/ FDP in der jetzigen konstelation ******* sind, heißt das noch lange nicht das die grünen gut sind...
> 
> Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, nur weil Hitler ein schlechter Mensch war, ist Saddam Hussein doch auch kein guter Mensch
> 
> Nicht das ich jetzt total gegen die Umwelt bin, aber die grünen sind nur eine pseudo laber partei.... Eine Stümperhafte, stumpfsinnige Idee jagt die nächste... was konstruktives kommt dabei nicht raus...


 
Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass die Grünen oder die SPD spitze sind? 

Rot/Grün hat den Hedge Fonds erst Tür und Tor geöffnet, weil sie das Verscherbeln von Unternehmensanteile steuerbefreit haben.

Aber was eben schwarz/gelb seit der Übernahme der Regierung gemacht hat, ist doch mehr ein Witz als sinnvolles regieren, da wird geschwafel, gelabert, Unsinn getrieben und sie lassen sich lenken. Ich will nicht wissen, wie lang der Stock ist, den die alle im Hintern haben.

Es muss sich allgemein eine Menge ändern, Lobbyismus muss transparenter gemacht werden. Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass ein Unternehmen/Branche etwas für sich erreichen will, aber das muss viel transparenter werden und eben genau das fordern die Piraten ja.


----------



## Woohoo (19. September 2011)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Frauenanteil bei der Piratenpartei?


----------



## Charlie Harper (19. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich der Frauenanteil bei der Piratenpartei?


 
Komm jetzt nicht und behaupte das wären Nerds die von Frauen keine Ahnung hätten und den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner hocken, sonst landest du noch bei RTL und darfst ne Schwiegertocher suchen ^^


----------



## Woohoo (19. September 2011)

Das würde ich niemals behaupten! 

Eine Antwort wäre trotzdem interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Eine Antwort wäre trotzdem interessant.


 
gibts eine weibliche Bezeichnung von "Pirat"?


----------



## Woohoo (19. September 2011)

Das wäre doch ein Fall für die Grünen und ihre verrückte Genderpolitik. Piratenbraut würden die bestimmt nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## sfc (19. September 2011)

Man kann doch überall ein genderneutrales Innen dranklatschen. Die  Grünen(Innen) brauchen im konkreten Fall sicher wieder Jahre, um sich zu entscheiden, ob man das  mit oder ohne Unterstrich an den Piraten hängt, und ob es Unentschlossenen gegenüber diffamierend wäre, das I  groß zu schrieben. Spiegel TV Reportage on Vimeo


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Man kann das "innen" eh weglassen, das stört mich am meisten, wenn alle von Bürger und Bürgerinnen reden, ist doch albern, mit "Bürger" sind doch alle gemeint. Sonst ist das eh sexistisch, denn die Transvestiten sind nicht dabei und auch nicht die Transsexuellen.

Ich lasse die "verweiblichung" weg, finde ich albern, Daher ist Merkel auch "Frau Bundeskanzler". Ich kenne zumindest keine "Zahnarztfrau".


----------



## Woohoo (19. September 2011)

Habe die Reportage vor einiger Zeit mal gesehen. Am skurrilsten war noch HolocaustleugnerInnen.


----------



## sfc (19. September 2011)

Interessant sind auch windige Partizipkonstrukte. Das bekannteste dürfte wohl "Studierende" sein. Grammatikalisch falsch, dafür politisch korrekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Besonder schlimm ist ja immer die Bezeichnung "Macht das Sinn". Da könnte ich jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich das höre, aber das hat sich schon komplett eingebürgert, obwohl sowas von falsch...  

Aber egal, in der Beziehung sind die Piraten ja besonders schlimm, weil sie Anglizismen überall reinkloppen.


----------



## .Mac (19. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich der Frauenanteil bei der Piratenpartei?


 Der Frauenanteil der Mitglieder? Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber auch Wurst, die Mitgliedschaft ist Freiwillig und sowas wie eine Quote wäre mehr als nur lächerlich.
Über die Wahl gibt es allerdings Statistiken: wahltool.zdf.de
Dort auf "Wahlentscheidung in den sozialen Gruppen" und mal durchblättern, da kommen ganz interessante Sachen bei raus, wie z.B. etwa in der Mitte:

*Wen wählten die Frauen?* Piraten 7%
*Wen wählten die Männer?* Piraten 11%

So schlimm ist es also wirklich nicht wie die Medien ständig behaupten, und ja, ich bin mir bewusst das die Medien den Anteil der Mitglieder meinen, aber das ist wie gesagt einfach nur lächerlich.

Auch erschreckend ist, das der Großteil der CDU Wähler Beamte sind.


----------



## sfc (19. September 2011)

Vieles von dem, was wir heute sagen, war einmal falsch. "Das macht  keinen Unterschied" gibt es im Deutschen auch nicht, ist aber noch viel  selbstverständlicher als "Sinn machen". Wenn sich das in Grenzen hält  und die Sprache präzise bleibt, stört mich das nicht übermäßig. Solange  es deutsche Begriffe gibt, bevorzuge ich die aber. In der Technik ist  das nicht immer so einfach, weil die direkte Übersetzung oft ungenau ist  oder es schlicht keine gibt. Ich sehe es aber nicht ein, nach einer  "Location" fürs "Puplic Viewing" zu suchen, das es im Englischen  übrigens gar nicht gibt. Absurd finde ich auch die Bezeichnung  "Backshop" für eine Bäckerei. Englischsprachige Besucher schütteln  verwundert den Kopf, wenn die sowas lesen. Tragisch ist es, wenn  Begriffe falsch benutzt werden. Schlimmstenfalls weiß am Ende keiner mehr, was  eigentlich gemeint ist. Viele sagen zum Beispiel "scheinbar", wenn sie  "anscheinend" meinen. Scheinbar bedeutet aber, dass etwas nur  oberflächlich so erscheint oder jemand etwas vortäuscht. In jedem Fall aber nicht tatsächlich so ist.



.Mac schrieb:


> Auch erschreckend ist, das der Großteil der CDU Wähler Beamte sind.



Bei den Grünen sind es im Landesdurchschnitt 40, in Berlin 60 Prozent. Drüber kann die CDU da schon mal nicht mehr liegen. Das erklärt vermutlich auch die Technikfeindlichkeit der Grünen sowie ihre Neigung zu bürokratisch "Denkfabriken" ohne produktive Funktion. Der Staat hat ja immer Geld ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Es gibt auch viele, die im Wald umherirren und dann um den Baum herum gehen. 

Nun ja, das beste Biespiel ist ja das Handy. 
Ich frage mich heute noch, ob die Bild Zeitung das eingeführt hat, die haben ja auch "Schumi" verbreitet.

Hat aber jetzt auch nichts mit dem Wahlergebnis zu tun.
Viel mehr interessiert mich ja, wer die FDP noch gewählt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2011)

Solang nicht total missverständliche Mischsprachen dabei raus kommen ist mir so was egal. Nennt sich Evolution der Sprache und hat nichts mit "Richtig" oder "Falsch" zu tun.
Bin am Wochenende noch an einem "Angel Center" vorbei gefahren und hab mich erst mal gefragt ob es da Marienfiguren und so ein Zeugs gibt.

@Topic:
Mit 15 Sitzen ist jetzt übrigens auf den Punkt die gesamte Landesliste der Piraten im Parlament. So richtig dran geglaubt haben die vorher wohl auch nicht.
Was die Mitglieder an geht muss man sich dagegen nicht verstecken. Mit 1000 liegt man z.B. deutlich über den 500 der Grünen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
Piraten wollen ernsthaft Politik machen - Service - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## sfc (19. September 2011)

Was mich aktuell im Fall der FDP gewaltig stört, ist die eigenwilige Interpretation, die unsere "kritischen" Medien gerade unisono raushauen. Obwohl 80 Prozent der Deutschen gegen eine Alimentierung Griechenlands sind, soll die Ablehnung innerhalb der FDP gegenüner Zahlungen für Griechenland Auslöser gewesen sein. Ich würde eher sagen, dass es der FDP keiner mehr abgenommen hat und sie lediglich nichts mehr dazugewinnen konnte. Am Boden war sie schon vorher. Was die Presse gerade macht, kommt lügen mMn am nächsten. Die hiesige Journaillie sollte sich gefälligst wieder mehr auf eine ordentliche Berichterstattung beschränken. Umerziehen gehört nicht zu den Aufgebane der Medien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Ich hab ja gestern Günther Jauch gesehen. 
... und musste mich schwer beherrschen nicht laut zu lachen, als ich das Geschwafel von Rösler gehört habe.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2011)

Wenn ihre zum Teil eher absurden Positionen alleine Stimmen kosten würden gäbe es die FDP schon lange nicht mehr.
Nur war sie seit dem Sturz von Schmidt nicht mehr so "flexibel" in ihren Ansichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Die FDP hat eine Position erreicht, die nicht mehr zu dem passt, was tatsächlich passiert. Sie leben auf der Überholspur des globalisierten Kapitalismus, aber das ist eine Abfahrt, die in eine Schlucht endet und das ist bei der FDP noch nicht angekommen.

Ich rechne damit, dass die FDP bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl aus dem Parlament fliegt und dann wird es eine Umstrukturierung geben (dann muss es eine geben).


----------



## Sieben (19. September 2011)

Die Piraten meinten in einem gestrigen Beitrag (ARD oder ZDF), dass sie keine Mitgliederinnen dazu zwingen könnten sich zur Wahl zu stellen, deswegen ist die "Quote" so ausgefallen, wie es jetzt ist. Zudem interessiert mich persönlich in der Politik das Politische und nicht der Gedanke:"Was interessiert mich die Politik, die haben Frauen (und sehen eventuell noch gut aus...)!" In der Politik sind für mich sowohl Männer als auch Frauen ein Neutrum. Auch "sympathisch" aussehende Menschen können einen miesen Charakter haben!

Wie jetzt der Status "Frau" in der Politik gesehen wird ist ein anderes Thema: Wenn Der-/ Diejenige den Job gut macht, aber Aufgrund des Geschlechts gemobbt bzw. als minderwertig angesehen wird (auch entlohnt oder eine Stelle verweigert wird) dann stimmt was nicht. Frauen können in der Arbeit genauso gut sein wie Männer (und umgekehrt) und sollten in dem Sinne gleichgestellt/ ebenbürdig behandelt werden! Daran sollte gearbeitet werden! Und nicht nur in der Politik...

Und letztendlich: Wer trauert hier in Berlin der FDP hinterher? Anscheinend nur 5000 Menschen von 2,5 Millionen. Ob da jetzt eine unerfahrene Partei einzieht (alles nur keine mit rechtem Gedankengut!) ist doch schnuppe. Wer den "etablierten" Parteien seinen Schwur geleistet hat, der hat die auch noch die nächsten Jahre. interessant wird es erst, wenn die Piraten ihre Arbeit besser machen (kann man ja nicht vorhersehen), wenn die nächsten Landtagswahlen anstehen (vielleicht schwappt der Trend ja über  )

Ich habe mich zusammengerafft, nachdem ich mir hier in Neukölln die ganzen NPD-Plakate antun musste (die haben in Neukölln wirklich ca. 3% bekommen), und habe mir Gedanken gemacht, wem ich mein Vertrauen schenken sollte. Und für alle Piraten-Gegnern hier im Forum und in ganz Deutschland... ich habe denen das volle Programm gegeben. Ich bin nicht der einzige Nichtwähler, der sich zu dieser Wahl durchgerungen hat  .  Mal gucken ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## PCGHGS (19. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> gibts eine weibliche Bezeichnung von "Pirat"?


 

Piratin


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Ist doch auch egal, ob da jetzt nur Männer oder nur Frauen im Senat sitzen. Wichtig ist, dass die Kompetenz da ist ().
Frauen sind ja nicht schlauer als Männer und nur wegen der Quote einer Frau einen Posten geben, den ein Mann besser kann, ist albern.
Man sollte einfach nach der Kompetenz gehen.

Allerdings gibts Jobs, die nur von einer Frau ausgeübt werden kann, alles andere würde da echt stören. 



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Piratin



Dass man auch jeden Ausdruck "verweiblichen" will, ist echt schlimm. 
Wie ist das noch beim Feuerwehrmann?


----------



## dr_breen (19. September 2011)

Weil es auf der ersten Seite hier im Thread steht noch etwas Informationen zu der Wählerwanderung bei FDP und Piratenpartei:

Die Wähler der Piraten waren zuvor mehrheitlich Nichtwähler, was sich vermutlich durch das Alter begründen lässt (Mindestalter für Wahlrecht). Die wenigsten PP-Wähler hatten zuvor bei FDP und CDU ihre Kreuze gemacht. 

Die ehemaligen FPD-Wähler unterstützen jetzt meist die Union oder gehen nicht zur Wahl. 

------------

Zur deutschen Sprache:

Seit vielen Jahrhunderten macht die deutsche Sprache und ihre Vorgänger tiefgreifende Veränderungen, wie die Lautverschiebungen, Rechtschreibreformen und Bildung von regionalen Dialekten durch. Sie stand und steht seit Beginn der Nutzung in einer mehr oder minder engen Wechselwirkung mit ihren geographisch bzw. linguistischen Anrainersprachen. Die Eigenart, den Untergang des Abendlandes und den Tod der deutschen Sprache aus jedem Busch hervorspringen zu sehen, hätten wir schon in den Fünfzigern begraben sollen. Sprache lebt und befindet sich in steter Veränderung. Deal with it!

P.S.: Wer Kommafehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. September 2011)

Piraten als Politiker  Naja so stark unterscheiden werden sie sich sicher nicht von den anderen Piraten in der Politik 
Ich habe gerade ein Interview im ORF mit einem Piraten Mitglied gesehen, ich muss sagen das diese Partei keine große Zukunft hat, sie füllt vielleicht eine Lücke die andere derartigen Parteien (Linke, Grünen) gerade nicht genügend ausfüllen aus aber mehr auch nicht.
Pure Protest Partei der einen passenden Namen hat


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, dass es mit dem Frauenanteil bei den etablierten Parteien auch nicht besser aussieht. Bei der CDU ist es sogar fraglich, ob die Kanzlerin wirklich eine Frau ist.


----------



## schneiderbernd (20. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Gute Nachrichten von der Berlin-Wahl: Die Piratenpartei hat es mit rund 8,6 - 8,9% ins Berliner Parlament geschafft und damit die guten Umfrageergebnisse bestätigt!
> Die SPD ist mit rund 29% der Stimmen wieder stärkste Kraft, womit Klaus Wowereit als regierender Bürgermeister bestätigt sein dürfte.
> ...


ist ja schon mal ein Anfang für Veränderung.
Was mich allerdings stutzig macht das keine "Neu" partei um einen wirklichen Deutschen Staat kämpft und um unsere Verfassung-die wir nicht haben! Denn wir sind nach wie vor kein!!! Staat! Wir haben ein Grundgesetz welches nicht vom Volk ratifiziert ist-ergo keine Selbstbestimmung-keine Verfassung kein Staat! Nach wie vor sind wir alle Bürger des Deutschen Reiches und unsere Verfassung ruht nur!
Das dumme dabei ist das unserem Volke suggeriert wird das Deutsche Reich wäre ein Ding der Nazis...was totaler Quatsch ist...denn die Weimarer Repuplik war auch schon Deutsches Reich...natürlich legen die heutigen Parteien viel Wert drauf den Bürger dumm und unwissend zu halten...denn gäbe es eine wirkliche Neuordnung und Verfassung...sähen viele Politer seid Kriegsende alt aus und müßten sich wahrscheinlich noch strafrechtlich für vieles Verantworten...allein das sie die DM verhurt haben..dafür schon mindest. einmal Lebenslang für alle beteiligten.!


----------



## dr_breen (20. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, dass es mit dem Frauenanteil bei den etablierten Parteien auch nicht besser aussieht.


 
Die Behauptung ist sicherlich falsch. Solange den Frauen nicht verwehrt wird sich zur Wahl zu stellen (siehe: spiegel.de), sehe ich da allerdings kein Problem.


----------



## Woohoo (20. September 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ist ja schon mal ein Anfang für Veränderung.
> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht das keine "Neu" partei um einen wirklichen Deutschen Staat kämpft und um unsere Verfassung-die wir nicht haben! Denn wir sind nach wie vor kein!!! Staat! Wir haben ein Grundgesetz welches nicht vom Volk ratifiziert ist-ergo keine Selbstbestimmung-keine Verfassung kein Staat! Nach wie vor sind wir alle Bürger des Deutschen Reiches und unsere Verfassung ruht nur!
> Das dumme dabei ist das unserem Volke suggeriert wird das Deutsche Reich wäre ein Ding der Nazis...was totaler Quatsch ist...denn die Weimarer Repuplik war auch schon Deutsches Reich...natürlich legen die heutigen Parteien viel Wert drauf den Bürger dumm und unwissend zu halten...denn gäbe es eine wirkliche Neuordnung und Verfassung...sähen viele Politer seid Kriegsende alt aus und müßten sich wahrscheinlich noch strafrechtlich für vieles Verantworten...allein das sie die DM verhurt haben..dafür schon mindest. einmal Lebenslang für alle beteiligten.!



 Das mag in der Theorie vielleicht noch so stimmen, interessiert (zu recht?) nur kein Schwein. Welche Partei wird sich damit schon beschäftigen wollen und den Leuten beibringen was sie überhaupt damit meinen und was eine Änderung überhaupt bewirken würde? Das Thema ist ziemlich unwichtig.
Dass das Deutsche Reich als Naziding suggeriert wird ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, auch in der Schule lernt man den Unterschied.
Und die Aufgabe der DM war der Preis für die Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass die Grünen oder die SPD spitze sind?



Sorry, dann hab ich deinen Beitrag wohl einwenig fehlinterpretiert 

Das Frau Merkel nichts auf dem Kasten hat, ich glaube da sind wir uns hier alle einig 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das Frau Merkel nichts auf dem Kasten hat, ich glaube da sind wir uns hier alle einig


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen, immerhin hat sie alle "an ihrem Stuhl Säger" abgesägt und sich als Diktator der CDU implementiert.
Sie ist ja nicht ohne Grund "Mrs. Teflon", an ihr prallt alles ab, nichts bleibt kleben, egal wie schlimm es auch sein mag. Das kann sie perfekt. Sie hat ja aber auch beim besten, Helmut Kohl, gelernt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. September 2011)

Unsere politiker haben generell "nichts auf dem kasten", da sie einfach nicht wissen, wie es sich als normaler steuerzahler und "über die runden kommer" lebt. Wie sollen sie also politik für eben solche menschen machen?
Und sagen darf man in usnerer politik ja auch nichts, weil es überall nörgler und geldgeile gibt, die einem das wort im mund 10 mal umdrehen, irgendein dummes schreierpoblikum damit konfrontieren, und ihn sofort absägen. Man darf einfach nichts sagen, dafür ist deutschland zu unflexibel, und manchmal schlichtweg zu blöd! Und den arsch in der hose zu einem wort zu stehen und seine meinung zu verteidigen, hat auch kein politiker!

Und das wirkliche Sagen in unserem, und auch in den anderen ländern, haben sowieso längst nicht mehr politiker oder die polizei. Die Macht hat das Geld, und mit dem die Industrie, Die Öllieferer und die anderen Geldgeilen Snobs, die einfach nicht genug von dem bunten papier bekommen können 

Jedoch wird die Welt hoffentlich bald merken, dass das Sprichwort "Geld kann man nicht essen" doch nicht so verkehrt ist....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Unsere politiker haben generell "nichts auf dem kasten", da sie einfach nicht wissen, wie es sich als normaler steuerzahler und "über die runden kommer" lebt.


 
Kannst du so nicht pauschalisieren.
Wichtig ist, welche Kompetenz ein Politiker für ein bestimmtes Ministerium hat, bzw. wieso er das macht?
Bei Rösler konnte ich ja noch verstehen, dass er Gesundheit macht, da er Mediziner ist. Wieso er aber jetzt Wirtschaftsminister ist, weiß keiner. Hier geht es einfach darum, dass das der zweitbeste Posten bei der FDP ist (der beste ist Außenminister, aber Guido kriegst du da nicht mal mit einem Schneidbrenner aus dem Amt), also macht er jetzt in Wirtschaft, obwohl er keinen blassen Schimmer hat, was da los ist.
Und so ist das eben häufig, da wird nicht nach Kompetenz entschieden (was sinnvoll wäre) sondern nach Gesichtern und das ist in erster Linie das Problem.
Hier muss es dringend eine Besserung geben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, immerhin hat sie alle "an ihrem Stuhl Säger" abgesägt und sich als Diktator der CDU implementiert.
> Sie ist ja nicht ohne Grund "Mrs. Teflon", an ihr prallt alles ab, nichts bleibt kleben, egal wie schlimm es auch sein mag. Das kann sie perfekt. Sie hat ja aber auch beim besten, Helmut Kohl, gelernt.


 
Naja ich würde das jetzt nicht gerade als positiv empfinden, weil nutzen für uns haben ihre "Skills" ja nicht gerade.... dank ihr ist die cdu auf lange sicht nicht so toll aufgestelt, mir fällt zumindest kein toller nachwuchspolitiker aus ihren reihen ein.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

Positiv für sie eben, was andere denken, interessiert Merkel eh nicht.
Außerdem ist der Kanzler eh der einzige in der Regierung, der wirklich keine Kompetenz für irgendwas braucht, der braucht keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft, Finanzen oder Bildung zu haben, denn dafür sind ja die Minister da.
Was der Kanzler können muss ist eben das, was die Minister "schnitzen" gut zu verkaufen. Kann er den Wählern alles positiv vermitteln, bleibt er Kanzler, egal was für ein Murks wirklich gemacht wird.
Kohl war so einer. Dessen Minister haben nach dem Ende der DDR kompletten Blödsinn fabriziert, aber Kohl konnte das verkaufen und wurde deswegen 94 noch mal gewählt. 
Und Merkel hat das ja auch schon einmal geschafft, wie jeder weiß.


----------



## schneiderbernd (21. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das mag in der Theorie vielleicht noch so stimmen, interessiert (zu recht?) nur kein Schwein. Welche Partei wird sich damit schon beschäftigen wollen und den Leuten beibringen was sie überhaupt damit meinen und was eine Änderung überhaupt bewirken würde? Das Thema ist ziemlich unwichtig.
> Dass das Deutsche Reich als Naziding suggeriert wird ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, auch in der Schule lernt man den Unterschied.
> Und die Aufgabe der DM war der Preis für die Wiedervereinigung.


 Unwichtig?..unwichtig Selbstbestimmt zu leben und zu entscheiden...unwichtig die Macht dem Volke zurückzugeben? Na dann...genau das mein ich! 
Carlo Schmid - Das Grundgesetz - YouTube
Übrigens wenn es nicht so unwichtig wäre, hätten WIR! z.Bsp. entschieden ob wir die DM noch haben...der EU beitreten..ect. ect...aber naja..unwichtig halt!


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2011)

Also ich lebe sehr selbstbestimmt hier in Deutschland, im Ausland habe ich schon schlimmeres erlebt. 
Die DM hatte auch nicht mehr so gut performt und wäre auch nicht besser als der starke Euro den wir heute haben.
Ich finde das Thema unwichtig aber wer Zeit damit verbringen/verschwenden will und ein Thema braucht über das er sich gerne aufregt, dann hat er hier eines gefunden.


----------



## schneiderbernd (21. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Also ich lebe sehr selbstbestimmt hier in Deutschland, im Ausland habe ich schon schlimmeres erlebt.
> Die DM hatte auch nicht mehr so gut performt und wäre auch nicht besser als der starke Euro den wir heute haben.
> Ich finde das Thema unwichtig aber wer Zeit damit verbringen/verschwenden will und ein Thema braucht über das er sich gerne aufregt, dann hat er hier eines gefunden.


 ....ohne worte..


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ....ohne worte..


 

Mit Worten: 

Wenn du hier so fremdbestimmt und unterdrückt lebst, steht es dir doch frei in ein Land deiner Wahl zu gehen oder selbst politisch aktiv zu werden um die gewünschten Änderungen anzustreben. Wobei mehr Volksentscheide, ähnlich wie in der Schweiz, durchaus zu begrüßen wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Wieso war die Aufgabe der DM der Preis für die Wiedervereinigung?
Ist doch kompletter Unsinn.
Die Wiedervereinigung haben wir sehr gut in DM bezahlt, frag mal die Russen, was sie so an Geld bekommen haben. 
Und die Aufgabe der DM und die Einführung des Euro ist eine normale Entwicklung beim Zusammenwachsen Europas, das ist grundsätzlich sehr begrüße.
Dass bei der Sache mal wieder handwerkliche Fehler gemacht wurden (wie auch bei der Wiedervereinigung) ist ja nichts Neues. Hier wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, erst mal eine einheitliche Wirtschaftsstruktur zu schaffen, ehe man eine einheitliche Währung einführt und auch dass es kein unabhängiges Kontrollgremium gab, das die Zahlen der Beitrittsländer überprüft, ist schwach. Jedes Land hat sich praktisch selbst überprüft, nach dem Motto, wir fälschen unsere Bilanzen ja nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass Frankreich ein wiedervereinigtes Deutschland mit einer starken Mark und einem sehr schwachen Franc nicht aktzeptiert hätte. Das Mißtrauen war noch sehr hoch, so wurde um dieses abzubauen die europäische Einigung vorangetrieben. Dass die Aufgabe der Mark schlecht war habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Der Blick zurück ist eh meistens nostalgisch verklärt, "früher war alles besser." 
Dem Rest, mit den "handwerklichen Fehlern", kann ich nur zustimmen. Politische Motive wurden höher eingestuft als wirtschaftliche Vernunft. Bei einer Währung sollte man schon auf eine Kongruenz der verschieden Volkswirtschaften achten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass Frankreich ein wiedervereinigtes Deutschland mit einer starken Mark und einem sehr schwachen Franc nicht aktzeptiert hätte.



Nein, die große Hürde waren die Russen, die anderen Alliierten hatten keine Probleme damit, denn ein wiedervereinigtes Deutschland würde das Ende des kalten Krieges bedeuten und das wäre wichtiger als eine starke Mark.
Eine starke Mark bedeutet ja auch immer teure deutsche Produkte. Sieht man sehr gut am Schweizer Franken, der ist aktuell sehr hoch, entsprechend haben sich die Schweizer Produkte verteuert. 
Dass Deutschland die größte Wirtschaftskraft in Europa ist, ist ja unbestritten, aber die Wiedervereinigung hat eine Menge Geld gekostet und das muss man eben auch erst mal stemmen. Jeder wusste doch, wie marode das Wirtschaftssystem in der DDR ist, auch Briten oder Franzosen.
Die Idee des Euro geht ja in das Jahr 1970 zurück und da war noch von keiner Wiedervereinigung die Rede.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das Mißtrauen war noch sehr hoch, so wurde um dieses abzubauen die europäische Einigung vorangetrieben.



Die europäische Einigung wäre auch gekommen, wenn es keine Wiedervereinigung gegeben und der kalte Krieg weiterhin bestanden hätte.
Es geht ja auch darum, dass so eine Konstellation wie damals vor dem WW2 nicht mehr möglich sein sollte, das erreichst du eben, wenn die Länder wirtschaftlich und politisch zusammen arbeiten und wirtschaftlich arbeiten sie ja schon seit den 60ern zusammen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Dass die Aufgabe der Mark schlecht war habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Der Blick zurück ist eh meistens nostalgisch verklärt, "früher war alles besser."
> Dem Rest, mit den "handwerklichen Fehlern", kann ich nur zustimmen. Politische Motive wurden höher eingestuft als wirtschaftliche Vernunft. Bei einer Währung sollte man schon auf eine Kongruenz der verschieden Volkswirtschaften achten.


 
Der Euro ist nur eine logische Konsequenz der Vereinigung Europas, aber wie so oft, denkt man nicht zu Ende und es war ein Fehler die Wiedervereinigung über das Sozialsystem zu bezahlen, die Folgen sieht man heute.


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2011)

> Eine starke Mark bedeutet ja auch immer teure deutsche Produkte. Sieht  man sehr gut am Schweizer Franken, der ist aktuell sehr hoch,  entsprechend haben sich die Schweizer Produkte verteuert.


Die starke deutsche Mark war auch immer ein zusätzlicher Ansporn für die Unternehmen innovative qualitativ-hochwertige besserer Produkte zu entwickeln und sich nicht zu lange auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen.

Die Franzosen waren nicht gerade über den starken wiedervereinten Nachbarn erfreut. 
Bei der wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit wäre man lieber mal vorerst geblieben (oder man hätte möglichst gleiche Volkswirtschaften unter einer Währung zusammenfassen sollen), momentan spaltet der Euro mehr als das er zusammenführt.
Das der Euro so oder so gekommen wäre sehe ich auch so und finde es generell auch nicht schlecht, wenn man es besser gestaltet hätte und sich jeder an die Regeln halten würde. Ähnlich wie bei den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, z.B. kein Finanzausgleich zwischen den Bundesstaaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die starke deutsche Mark war auch immer ein Ansporn für die Unternehmen innovative qualitativ-hochwertige besserer Produkte zu entwickeln und sich nicht zu lange auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen.



Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass sich die Deutschen Unternehmen auf ihre Lorbeeren ausruhen.
Klar, die Autoindustrie verpennt mal wieder alles, das liegt aber doch eher an der Lobbyarbeit, weil die eben ihre fetten Autos verkaufen wollen (die mehr Gewinn liefern als günstige Kleinwagen), doch woanders ist der Erfindermotor in vollem Gange.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Franzosen waren nicht gerade über den starken wiedervereinten Nachbarn erfreut.



Deutschland war auch schon vor der Wiedervereinigung die führende Wirtschaftsmacht Europas.
Und im Gegensatz zu Frankreich hat Deutschland ein paar Hausaufgaben in Sachen Globalisierung gemacht.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bei der wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit wäre man lieber mal vorerst geblieben (oder man hätte möglichst gleiche Volkswirtschaften unter einer Währung zusammenfassen sollen), momentan spaltet der Euro mehr als das er zusammenführt.
> Das der Euro so oder so gekommen wäre sehe ich auch so und finde es generell auch nicht schlecht, wenn man es besser gestaltet hätte und sich jeder an die Regeln halten würde. Ähnlich wie bei den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, z.B. kein Finanzausgleich zwischen den Bundesstaaten.


 
Die Regeln für den Euro sind ja gesteckt und eigentlich sollte es die Finanzhilfen auch gar nicht geben, doch wie immer bei sowas hatte auch niemand damit gerechnet, dass ein Land der Euro Zone mal in Schwierigkeiten geraten würde (und inzwischen ist es ja nicht nur ein Land).
Jedes Land der Euro Zone hat über seine Verhältnisse gelebt, nicht nur Griechenland, guck dir Spanien an oder Italien und auch in Frankreich und Deutschland ist es nicht rosig, doch noch können sie sich halten, weil sie eine starke Wirtschaftskraft haben.


Aber, denkst du nicht, dass das der falsche Thread dafür ist? 
Wir haben den Thread mit der Finanz/Wärungskrise, da sollte man weiter diskutieren, wenn es noch Bedarf gibt.
Hier geht es ja nur um Berlin und das ist weit weg von Griechenland.


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2011)

> Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass sich die Deutschen Unternehmen auf ihre Lorbeeren ausruhen.


Nee das glaube ich auch nicht.  Habe deshalb in meinem vorherigem Post noch das Wort "zusätzlich" nachträglich eingefügt. 
Über die verschiedenen Wirtschaftspolitiken von Frankreich und Deutschland lässt sich sehr viel sagen, weiß nicht ob da Bedarf besteht, von meiner Seite nicht.

Btt ist eine gut Idee.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Ich hab hier mal die Wählerwanderung von Berlin.
Klar zu sehen, dass die Piraten viele Nicht-Wähler mobilisiert haben, möglicherweise auch Erst-Wähler.
Die FDP hat vor allem Wähler an die CDU verloren, wobei die CDU selbst auch Wähler an die Piraten verloren hat.

Wählerwanderung - Piraten können 21 000 Nichtwähler mobilisieren - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin
Berlin-Wahl: Wer wählte was warum? | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Würde sie nicht. Guckst du mal ein paar hundert Jahre zurück, und du wirst feststellen, dass Menschen schon immer Dinge erfunden haben, ganz unabhängig davon, ob es ein Patentrecht gab, oder nicht.



Wenn ich ein paar hundert Jahre zurückgucke, dann finde ich, im Vergleich zu dem, was seit dem 19. Jhd. (und der Einführung des modernen Patentwesens) abgeht, so gut wir gar keinen technischen Fortschritt. Guck dir mal die den Fortschritt zwischen 900 und 1000 und zwischen 1900 und 2000 an. Auch relativ ist das nicht im geringsten zu Vergleichen.



> Das Abschaffen des Patents hätte einen entscheidenden Vorteil: der Aufwand für eine Entwicklung skaliert mit dem Aufwand, selbige nachzumachen (Reverse Engineering). Bis die Erfindung nachgemacht wurde, hat der Erfinder ein Monopol darauf, da keine Veröffentlichungspflicht mehr besteht und er damit der einzige ist, der sowas anbieten kann. Dieses würde bei aufwändigen Erfindungen lange anhalten, während primitive Dinge schnell durchschaut werden - das Aus für 90% oder mehr der aktuellen Patente.



Z.B. die USA arbeiten afaik ohne Veröffentlichungspflicht. Wozu das führt kann man ja wunderbar beobachten. Und in vielen Bereichen ist dein Komplexitätsprinzip überhaupt nicht anwendbar. Der Aufwand z.B. zur Entwicklung eines Medikamentes liegt nunmal nicht in seiner Fertigung, sondern darin, unter Millionen von Substanzen einen Wirkstoff zu finden und ihn zu testen.



> Um bei deinem nVidia-ATi Beispiel zu bleiben: was vermutest du, wie lange es dauern würde, die Funktionsweise des Chips des Konkurrenten nachzuvollziehen, wenn man in Schicht für schicht abschleifen müsste um danach unterm Rasterelektronenmikroskop die Schaltung zu ermitteln? Während der andere die Zeit dafür verschwendet, kann der andere eine sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung betreiben. Die Möglichkeit zur Lizenzierung einer Technik bestünde ja weiterhin.



Eine Lizensierung setzt einen Rechtsschutz vorraus. Wenn dein einziger Schutz vor Kopien das Unwissen deiner Konkurrenten ist, dann hast du keinerlei Möglichkeit mehr, von ihm eine Gegenleistung zu fordern, nachdem du dein Wissen weitergegeben hast. Du kannst nicht einmal verhindern, dass er selbst es mit dritten teilst.
Und Elektronikpatente bewegen sich auf wesentlich elementareren Ebenen, als die Struktur eines Chips. Die würde in Deutschland eher als Muster geschützt werden. Patentierungswürdig sind grundlegende Funktionskonzepte. Nicht umsonst richten sich z.B. die Klagen von RAMBUS wegen geklauten Designs für Speicherkontroller schnell mal gegen die Produktion eines ganzen Jahrzehnts.

Davon abgesehen:
Einen Chip komplett zu rekonstruieren dürfte selbst ohne spezielle Technik in ein paar Monaten erledigt sein. Das mag für ATI vs. Nvidia zu langsam sein, aber es gibt ja noch andere, die sicherlich gerne nächste Woche z.B. die IntelForce 580GTX in 22 nm mit 130 W Verbrauch auf den Markt bringen würden, die (abgesehen vom Shrink) nicht nur keine Entwicklungskosten verursacht hat, sondern dank 100% identischem Aufbau sogar die gesamte Softwaresuite der Konkurrenz übernehmen kann.
Und wenn so etwas erstmal Schule macht, wäre es ein leichtes, derartige Rekonstruktionen zu automatisieren, um dann innerhalb weniger Wochen Plagiate zu veröffentlichen. (gerade bei AMD und Nvidia, bei denen ein Konkurrent ja sogar den gleichen Produktionsprozess nutzen kann)


Patente sind für eine technologische Entwicklung in heutiger Geschwindigkeit in einem kapitalistischen System zwingend notwendig, da kann es gar keinen Zweifel geben. Fraglich wäre nur die Patentierung fremder Leistungen (z.B. Gene) und fragwürdiger Fortschritte (wobei da aufpassen muss, worüber man sich aufregt - denn z.B. viele, Designs, gegen dere Kopie geklagt wird, sind afaik -zu Recht- als Marke geschützt, nicht via Patent). Aber dagegen zu sein und ist nun wirklich keine Besonderheit der Piraten, das haben afaik fast alle Oppositionsparteien irgendwo in ihrem Program versteckt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gestern Günther Jauch gesehen.
> ... und musste mich schwer beherrschen nicht laut zu lachen, als ich das Geschwafel von Rösler gehört habe.


 
Halte dir einfach vor Augen, das Rösler mitlerweile die zweitwichtigste Position im Staat inne hat (nach Schäuble) und ist einem nicht mehr zum Lachen zu mute.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man auch jeden Ausdruck "verweiblichen" will, ist echt schlimm.
> Wie ist das noch beim Feuerwehrmann?



Feuerwehrmanninnen 




schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Unwichtig?..unwichtig Selbstbestimmt zu leben und zu entscheiden...unwichtig die Macht dem Volke zurückzugeben? Na dann...genau das mein ich!



Das Volk hat die Macht und bestimmt über sich selbst, wir leben schließlich in einer Demokratie. Oftmals hat man sogar Zweifel, ob die Mehrheit der Bürger mit ihren Einflussmöglichkeiten nicht sogar hoffnungslos überfordert sind. Ob es eine formelle Abstimmung über das Grundgesetz gab oder hätte geben müssen, ist dabei unerheblich. Mit der ersten gewählten oder zumindest der ersten wiedergewählten Bundesregierung, die es NICHT im Auftrag des Volkes geändert hat, hat selbiges seine Zustimmung deutlich gemacht.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Die starke deutsche Mark war auch immer ein zusätzlicher Ansporn für die Unternehmen innovative qualitativ-hochwertige besserer Produkte zu entwickeln und sich nicht zu lange auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen.



Nö. Eine starke Währung ist ein Ansporn für alle Unternehmen, die sich nicht am innovativsten/hochwertigsten/teuersten Ende des Marktes, an dem selbst geringe Qualifizierungsvorteile drastisch erhöhte Lohn- und Produktionskosten rechtfertigen, ins Ausland abzuwandern.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Feuerwehrmanninnen


 
Brandbekämpferinnen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Also eigentlich nennen sie sich selbst Feuerwehrfrau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Eine Feuerwehrfrau ist das gleiche wie eine Zahnarztfrau, also die Frau eines Feuerwehrmannes.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

So wie die Unteroffiziersfrau?  

Gibt sogar einen eingetragenen Verein und wenn du willst kannst du auch am 04.-06.11.2011 zum Bundeskongress der Feuerwehrfrauen in Frankfurt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Ach ja, wer denkt, dass die Piratenpartei gratis Nahverkehr für alle anbieten will, der irrt gewaltig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

War ja auch nie eine öffentliche Aussage der Piratenpartei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> War ja auch nie eine öffentliche Aussage der Piratenpartei.


 
Letztens haben sie das auch noch mal klar gestellt.
Es werden keine Fahrkartenautomaten mehr geben, niemand zahlt, wenn er mit dem Bus oder Bahn im Nahverkehr fahren will.
Dafür wird aber eine Pauschale erhoben, 30€ pro Jahr pro Bürger sollen erhoben werden, egal ob jemand fährt oder nicht, bezahlen müssen alle, auch der Firmenchef, der nie mit dem Bus fährt. Ausgenommen sollen Hartzer sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Das würde nicht nur Fahrkartenautomaten ersparen sondern auch einiges an Schalterpersonal, denn Fahrplanauskünfte bekommt man ja jetzt schon über Automaten oder per Netz, da würde dann je nach Bahnhof noch an einiges an Personal eingespart werden können. Naja wieder ein paar Arbeitslose mehr, nur gut das die ja dann umsonst Bahn und Bus fahren können. 

PS: Was ist ein Hartzer? Meinst du Haschisch-Konsumenten, die Einwohner vom Harz-Gebirge, oder ALG2-Empfänger?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Du sparst auch die Leute, die die Fahrkarten kontrollieren und eben die Leute, die die Forderungen schreiben, an die Schwarzfahrer, denn die fallen ja ebenso weg.
Natürlich auch die ganzen Unterhaltungs und Instantsetzungkosten. 
Der Hartzer ist der gemeine ALG 2 Empfänger.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Richtig die fallen auch weg, das siehst du genau richtig und somit wieder Menschen die diese Tätigkeiten einmal hatten, das zu prüfen oder zu reparieren - eine Spirale ins Nichts: Einsparungen der Firmen durch Personal, aber Mehrbelastung durch den Staat da so wieder mehr ALG2-Empfänger entstehen. Wie kommen die eigentlich auf 30 € pro Anno und Bürger? 

PS: Nein der "Hartzer" ist eine abfällige Bezeichnung für einen ALG2-Empfänger! Wohnst du doch in einem Plattenslum und schaust Talkshows von einschlägigen Sendern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig die fallen auch weg, das siehst du genau richtig und somit wieder Menschen die diese Tätigkeiten einmal hatten, das zu prüfen oder zu reparieren - eine Spirale ins Nichts: Einsparungen der Firmen durch Personal, aber Mehrbelastung durch den Staat da so wieder mehr ALG2-Empfänger entstehen. Wie kommen die eigentlich auf 30 € pro Anno und Bürger?



Genau, diese Menschen müssen sich eben den neuen Bedingungen anpassen, ist doch nicht schwer. Früher arbeiteten 50 Millionen Menschen in den Kohleminen, heute ein paar weniger, trotzdem gibts immer wieder Jobs, es entstehen auch neue Jobs, bedenke, dass sich so ein Fahrkartenautomatüberprüfer auch weiterbilden kann, zum WKA Überprüfer. 
Das mit dem 30€ hatte der Piraten Spitzenkandidat ausgerechnet, was die Betriebe im Jahr an Einnahmen haben, rein über den Fahrkartenverkauf, da gibts sicher eine Statistik.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Nein der "Hartzer" ist eine abfällige Bezeichnung für einen ALG2-Empfänger! Wohnst du doch in einem Plattenslum und schaust Talkshows von einschlägigen Sendern?


 
Ist mir aber zu umständlich, Hartzer ist einfach zu tippen, leicht zu verstehen und jeder weiß, wer gemeint ist, nur weiß man Hartzer schreibt, muss das nicht abfällig sein, das liegt ja alleine am Betrachter.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

50 Mio. Arbeiter in Kohleminen von welchen Land sprichst du denn? 

Klar entstehen neue Jobs, merke ich jeden Tag.  Die Arbeitslosen sind dann aber erstmal da und belasten den Staat und das ist das Problem und nicht ein lapidares ... naja früher oder später finden die schon einen anderen Job, das ist eine Meinung die ich von einem Politiker erwarte, denn kurzfristiges Denken (allgemein eine Wahlperiode) bin ich von denen gewohnt.

PS: N.e.g.e.r (wird ja zensiert) hab ich auch nie abfällig gemeint, aber nun bekomme ich böse Blicke wenn ich das sage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> 50 Mio. Arbeiter in Kohleminen von welchen Land sprichst du denn?



Keine Ahnung, war halt vor meiner Zeit.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Klar entstehen neue Jobs, merke ich jeden Tag.  Die Arbeitslosen sind dann aber erstmal da und belasten den Staat und das ist das Problem und nicht ein lapidares ... naja früher oder später finden die schon einen anderen Job, das ist eine Meinung die ich von einem Politiker erwarte, denn kurzfristiges Denken (allgemein eine Wahlperiode) bin ich von denen gewohnt.



Tja, was soll ich denn jetzt dazu sagen?
Wenn es neue Jobs gibt, bzw. sich Veränderungen abzeichnen, muss man sich eben anpassen, Weiterbildung hilft hier, aus einem Bäcker kann man auch einen Rotorblattbauer machen, so ist das nicht, nur wenn man immer sagt: "neee, keine Lust" oder "neee, dann muss ich am umziehen" darf man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man "auf der Strecke" bleibt.
Klar hat Globalisierung nicht nur Vorteile, bzw. die Vorteile sind nur für wenige wirklich Vorteile, aber man muss halt mit schwimmen, geht ja nicht mehr anders, sonst geht man unter.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: N.e.g.e.r (wird ja zensiert) hab ich auch nie abfällig gemeint, aber nun bekomme ich böse Blicke wenn ich das sage.



Ich habe nichts gegen *****, stört mich nicht, es gibt deutlich abfälligere Ausdrücke.
Farbiger finde ich z.B. abfälliger, da ein weißer doch viel mehr Farben beinhaltet, nicht nur weiß.
Dunkelhäutig kann man auch sagen, ist aber recht lang, außerdem stellt sich dann die Frage, wie man das genau definiert.
Daher bleibe ich bei "schwarzer", auch wenn das vielleicht nicht politisch korrekt ist.
"Hartzer" ist auch nicht politisch korrekt, mir reicht das aber.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, war halt vor meiner Zeit.



Das glaub ich dir gern. 





> Tja, was soll ich denn jetzt dazu sagen?
> Wenn es neue Jobs gibt, bzw. sich Veränderungen abzeichnen, muss man sich eben anpassen, Weiterbildung hilft hier, aus einem Bäcker kann man auch einen Rotorblattbauer machen, so ist das nicht, nur wenn man immer sagt: "neee, keine Lust" oder "neee, dann muss ich am umziehen" darf man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man "auf der Strecke" bleibt.
> Klar hat Globalisierung nicht nur Vorteile, bzw. die Vorteile sind nur für wenige wirklich Vorteile, aber man muss halt mit schwimmen, geht ja nicht mehr anders, sonst geht man unter.


Am besten was du darüber denkst! 

Du verstehst wohl immer noch nicht das Weiterbildung und Umschulung (Aus einem Bäcker einen Rotorblattbauer zu machen dauert 2 Jahre, als Umschulung. ) langfristige Lösungen sind die den Staat belasten. Das hat auch nichts mit der Moral eines Menschen zu tun diesen Job zu machen oder nicht. Was dieses Problem der Erhöhung der Arbeitslosen mit Globalisierung zu tun hat versteh ich auch nicht wirklich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du verstehst wohl immer noch nicht das Weiterbildung und Umschulung (Aus einem Bäcker einen Rotorblattbauer zu machen dauert 2 Jahre, als Umschulung. ) langfristige Lösungen sind die den Staat belasten. Das hat auch nichts mit der Moral eines Menschen zu tun diesen Job zu machen oder nicht. Was dieses Problem der Erhöhung der Arbeitslosen mit Globalisierung zu tun hat versteh ich auch nicht wirklich?


 
Wieso belastet das den Staat?
Der Bäcker, der keinen Job mehr bekommt, muss selbst Informationen sammeln, welche Jobs interessant sind, bzw. in was er noch gut sein kann.
Soweit ich weiß, sind die Förderleistungen für Hartzer (ach ja, ALG 2 Einstreicher ) sowieso gestrichen worden. Schließlich muss ja jeder seinen Beitrag zur Bankenrettung leisten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Ganz einfach ... der Mensch ist erstmal entlassen, also arbeitslos und somit ein Kostenfaktor für den Staat (ALG I) das kann er bis zu 2 Jahre durchziehen, falls er nichts anderes findet macht er halt eine Weiterbildung oder Umschulung in der Zeit und die zahlt er nicht aus seiner Tasche zumindest nicht alles.

Förderleistungen sind nicht gestrichen worden, wo du so etwas wieder her hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ... der Mensch ist erstmal entlassen, also arbeitslos und somit ein Kostenfaktor für den Staat (ALG I) das kann er bis zu 2 Jahre durchziehen, falls er nichts anderes findet macht er halt eine Weiterbildung oder Umschulung in der Zeit und die zahlt er nicht aus seiner Tasche.



Und?
Dafür zahlst du doch auch in die Arbeitslosenkasse ein.
Schau mal auf deine Abrechnung, dort ist inzwischen ein großer Posten aufgelistet, was Sozialabgaben angeht.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Förderleistungen sind nicht gestrichen worden, wo du so etwas wieder her hast.


 
Hatten wir das nicht mal belabert? 
Weil schwarz/gelb den Rettungsschirm spannen mussten, musste überall gespart werden, die Arbeitslosen musste ihren Beitrag zahlen, indem Förderleistungen gestrichen wurden. Firmen musste bis heute nichts zahlen (alles andere wäre ja auch nicht durchsetzbar, bei schwarz/gelb ).


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Dafür zahlst du doch auch in die Arbeitslosenkasse ein.
> Schau mal auf deine Abrechnung, dort ist inzwischen ein großer Posten aufgelistet, was Sozialabgaben angeht.



JA klar, aber trotzdem ist das Staatsgeld und da du ja weißt das Abgaben nicht zweckgebunden sind erübrigt sich auch dieser Hinweis! 





> Hatten wir das nicht mal belabert?


Nein ... also wir beide bestimmt nicht. 




> Weil schwarz/gelb den Rettungsschirm spannen mussten, musste überall gespart werden, die Arbeitslosen musste ihren Beitrag zahlen, indem Förderleistungen gestrichen wurden. Firmen musste bis heute nichts zahlen (alles andere wäre ja auch nicht durchsetzbar, bei schwarz/gelb ).


Komisch, dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie ein Bekannter (ALGII-Empfänger) noch vor 3 Monaten eine Umschulung zum Baumaschinisten machen konnte ... ist ja gestrichen worden laut deiner Aussage. Es wird nicht mehr alles bewilligt wahllos, soll heißen es sind nur die Bedingungen zur Bewilligung verschärft worden nichts anderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> JA klar, aber trotzdem ist das Staatsgeld und da du ja weißt das Abgaben nicht zweckgebunden sind erübrigt sich auch dieser Hinweis!



Ist aber nicht das Problem.
Du zahlst in die Kasse ein und daher hast du auch Anspruch darauf, wir haben hier nun mal ein Sozialsystem. Wo der Staat das Geld dafür herholt, kann dir in dem Augenblick egal sein.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein ... also wir beide bestimmt nicht.



Ich glaube, das war in einem der vielen Hartzer Threads.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Komisch, dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie ein Bekannter (ALGII-Empfänger) noch vor 3 Monaten eine Umschulung zum Baumaschinisten machen konnte ... ist ja gestrichen worden laut deiner Aussage. Es wird nicht mehr alles bewilligt wahllos, soll heißen es sind nur die Bedingungen zur Bewilligung verschärft worden nichts anderes.


 
Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die Umstände nicht.
Dein Bekannter kann sich die Stelle selbst besorgt haben, er kann schon länger auf einer Liste stehen, die noch abgearbeitet werden muss.
Möglichkeiten gibts schon, frag einfach mal nach, wenn du mehr Informationen brauchst.
zur Bankenrettung wurde jedenfalls eine Menge gestrichen, eben um das Geld frei zu bekommen, das man brauchte, waren doch 450 Milliarden, oder so.

Aber das ganze ist schon sehr weit vom Piraten Thema weg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht das Problem.
> Du zahlst in die Kasse ein und daher hast du auch Anspruch darauf, wir haben hier nun mal ein Sozialsystem. Wo der Staat das Geld dafür herholt, kann dir in dem Augenblick egal sein.



Mir als Betroffener in den Sinne schon, aber wenn ich als Partei wie die Piratenpartei, um das Thema mal wieder hierher zu bringen, auf die Idee komme den Nahverkehr anders zu lösen und dadurch auch mehr Arbeitslose (zwangsweise) schaffe, sollte man so etwas schon bedenken und da wäre echt mal diese Berechnung interessant, die sie da aufgestellt haben, ob dieses Problem da auch mit einkalkuliert wurde.



> Aber das ganze ist schon sehr weit vom Piraten Thema weg.


Ich weiß, aber es tut nichts zur Sache das deine Aussage halt nicht stimmt. Förderleistungen sind definitiv nicht gestrichen worden, nur wie ich oben schon schrieb stark eingegrenzt mehr nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2011)

Und morgen macht unser Sondermaschinenbau zu, weil mit reiner Handfertigung ja mehr Arbeitsplätze entstehen...
Kartenverkäufer sind eh schon lange durch Maschinen ersetzt und der "Kontrolleur" im Zug schimpft sich Zugbegleiter, was er genau wie der mittlerweile selbst kontrollierende Busfahrer gerne weiter tun darf.

@ruyven: Sagt mir ein Kollege auch ständig: "Wenn der Angela was passiert ist Phips unser Kanzler. Wir müssten sie eigentlich mit unserem Leben schützen."


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mir als Betroffener in den Sinne schon, aber wenn ich als Partei wie die Piratenpartei, um das Thema mal wieder hierher zu bringen, auf die Idee komme den Nahverkehr anders zu lösen und dadurch auch mehr Arbeitslose (zwangsweise) schaffe, sollte man so etwas schon bedenken und da wäre echt mal diese Berechnung interessant, die sie da aufgestellt haben, ob dieses Problem da auch mit einkalkuliert wurde.



Und?
Dann sind eben die Fahrkartenkontrolleurte ohne Job. Die können dann umschulen und die 30€ pro Bürger in Berlin kassieren, um das System der Piraten zu finanzieren.
Wie du siehst, entstehen wieder neue Jobs, also keine Sorge. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber es tut nichts zur Sache das deine Aussage halt nicht stimmt. Förderleistungen sind definitiv nicht gestrichen worden, nur wie ich oben schon schrieb stark eingegrenzt mehr nicht!



Dann ändere ich mal meine Aussage in "Zusammengestrichen". 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass viele Leute, die früher mal Förderungen bekamen, heute nichts mehr haben.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und morgen macht unser Sondermaschinenbau zu, weil mit reiner Handfertigung ja mehr Arbeitsplätze entstehen...
> Kartenverkäufer sind eh schon lange durch Maschinen ersetzt und der "Kontrolleur" im Zug schimpft sich Zugbegleiter, was er genau wie der mittlerweile selbst kontrollierende Busfahrer gerne weiter tun darf.



Die Dinge verändern sich nun mal, heute gibts Maschinen, die Autos bauen, keine Menschen mehr, trotzdem gibts andere Jobs, sieht man ja auch, wie eine Industriegesellschaft sich in eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft verändert hat.
England ist hier ja ein gutes Beispiel.
Der Nachteil ist eben, dass man stark Abhängig vom Kapital ist, denn in der Dienstleistungsbranche wird halt nichts produziert, keine "greifbaren" Werte geschaffen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> @ruyven: Sagt mir ein Kollege auch ständig: "Wenn der Angela was passiert ist Phips unser Kanzler. Wir müssten sie eigentlich mit unserem Leben schützen."



Hat Rösler dann auch seinen Schnuller im Mund, wenn er "Vertretungskanzler" ist?


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

Btw. was ihr auch vergesst, wenn wirklich jeder mit den Öffentlichen "umsonst", er hat ja schon 30€ geblecht, fahren darf, dann werden das auch VIEL mehr tun. Machen wir also mal eine kleine Folgenkette 

"umstonst" Öffentliche Fahren->mehr Leute fahren mit den Öffentlichen->
->I: weniger fahren mit dem Auto-> weniger Straßenschäden aber auch weniger Autos die gekauft werden-> weniger Umweltbelastung->weniger Krankheitsfälle aufgrund der Umweltbelastung->(<-auch) weniger Kosten für den Umweltschutz
->II: höherer Verschleiß durch Abnutzung-> mehr Kosten für Instandhaltung und Erneuerung, bzw. Neukauf, da die Kapazitäten nicht ausreichen->neue Arbeitsplätze

Wie man sieht ein SEHR vielschichtiges Thema, was man nicht so einfach beantworten kann. Dazu gibt es dann echt drölf Millionen weiter Punkte die man nennen könnte. Nehmt doch z.B. den Volkswirtschaftlichen schaden, weil die Arbeiter im Stau stehen in Berlin. Das würde dann ja auch weniger werden (eventuell) etc. etc. etc. 

Ich halte die Idee wirklich nicht für dumm, und wenn man die Sache dann noch mit einer 10€ Abgabe für jeden Hotelgast verknüpft, ist dem auch geholfen.

Caresharing würde dann ja wohl auch noch mal einen boom erleben, weil man ja nur selten mal das Auto brauch. Halt zum Großeinkauf machen oder so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kartenverkäufer sind eh schon lange durch Maschinen ersetzt und der "Kontrolleur" im Zug schimpft sich Zugbegleiter, was er genau wie der mittlerweile selbst kontrollierende Busfahrer gerne weiter tun darf.


 
Nur bei der Bahn, wo sie auch tatsächlich Züge begleiten (und früher Schaffner waren). Im ÖPNV, wo sie in Busse/Bahnen zusteigen, um zu kontrollieren, sinds weiterhin Kontrolleure.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ein SEHR vielschichtiges Thema, was man nicht so einfach beantworten kann. Dazu gibt es dann echt drölf Millionen weiter Punkte die man nennen könnte. Nehmt doch z.B. den Volkswirtschaftlichen schaden, weil die Arbeiter im Stau stehen in Berlin. Das würde dann ja auch weniger werden (eventuell) etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Ich halte die Idee wirklich nicht für dumm, und wenn man die Sache dann noch mit einer 10€ Abgabe für jeden Hotelgast verknüpft, ist dem auch geholfen.



Man könnte auch den vollen Mehrwertssteuersatz für Hoteliers einführen... 

Unterm Strich ist die Rechnung aber imho sehr einfach aus Sicht Berlins: Invidiualverkehr ist in weiten Teilen des Stadtgebietes aus Platzgründen keine Alternative zum ÖPNV und für das Land extrem teuer. Alles, was den Umstieg auf öffentliche fördert, ist somit positiv und das man die deutlich häufiger nutzt, wenn sie eh schon bezahlt sind, weiß jeder, der jemals eine Monatskarte hatte.
Weitere Folgeeffekte wie weniger Autos (für Berlin eh kein Thema) und weniger Gesundheitsbelastung (schon eher) sollten dagegen vernachlässigbar _sein_.


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

"vernachlässigbar. " vernachlässigbar was? 

Ich geb dir aber Recht, wobei es eben die Frage ist mit dem Auto. Wenn durch die Maßnahmen der Takt noch weiter verbessert werden kann, oder eben mehr Busse fahren, die dann auch noch schneller ans Ziel kommen, weil eben weniger Autos unterwegs sind, oder auch noch die eine oder andere Haltestelle geschaffen wird, kann sich das schon auf den Auto-Verkehr auswirken.

Was halt stimmen muss ist die Qualität des Services. Ich denke viele Berliner würden mehr mit der Bahn fahren, wenn diese in Berlin nicht so katastrophal schlecht wäre wie in den letzten Jahren. Was man da hört an Problemen ist ja wirklich nicht mehr feierlich


----------



## pibels94 (28. September 2011)

ein extrem komplexes Thema.

das Umrüsten von privaten auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel würde sehr lange dauern, und in dieser Zeit gäbe es Chaos ohne Ende 

vielleicht sollte man die ganze Theorie mal auf Basis eines Modells testen, zb in der Stadt hastenichgehört xyz einen komplett auf ÖPNV 
basierenden Verkehr schaffen.


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

Das kannste aber nicht machen, da du dann den Durchsatz/Frequentierung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs nicht hast. So etwas macht nur in einer Großstadt sinn, einfach deswegen, weil es genug mögliche Kunden gibt.

In einer kleinen Stadt, kannst du keinen 10 Minuten-Takt einführen, weil dann 50% der Zeit komplett leer rum fährt. Du brauchst aber so einen kurzen Takt oder gar noch kürzer, so 2-5 min, damit du eine Akzeptanz hast, und du keine großen Einschränkungen bzgl deiner Lebensweise durch die Umstellung hast. Das hat einfach etwas mit Akzeptanz zu tun.

Für kleinere Orte wird das NIE funktionieren, einfach weil es unwirtschaftlich ist. In Bayern kannste das vielleicht in München machen, aber das wars dann auch schon. Das ist einfach viel zu zersiedelt. Da sollte man schon Realist bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

Naja. Alles ab ~300.000 Einwohner hätte eigentlich das nötige Potential, wenn man passende Technik hat (wer sagt, dass Busse immer 3 m breit und 15+ m lang sein müssen? Sowas kann man auch auf Basis eines 3,5 t Chassis bauen und ist damit sogar flotter im Straßenverkehr unterwegs). Aber imho braucht es da auch kein Pilotprojekt, denn nicht nur die Anschaffung der entsprechend höheren Kapazitäten dauert eine Weile - sondern auch der Umstieg. Man schafft schließlich nur Anreize, aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und die Leute werden ihnen nur nach und nach folgen.
Bezüglich der Bahnsituation in Berlin: Bei einem Netz dieser Größe (und dieses Alters) wird zwangsläufig immer irgendwo gebaut, aber die großen Probleme der letzten Jahre gehen afaik immer noch auf Mehdorns Sparwahnsinn zurück und sollten langsam abnehmen. Die Probleme im Tram und Busverkehr hängen dagegen quasi durchgängig mit Straßenbaustellen zusammen - und eben gerade die könnte man drastisch reduzieren, wenn die Verkehrsdichte sinkt.


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

Ich bezog mich jetzt gerade nur auf die U-Bahn, die ja wohl anscheinend Probleme mit den Radreifen oder sonst irgend so nem Käse hat und deswegen nicht fahren darf bzw. öfter gewartet werden muss und damit zu wenige Züge zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich versteh echt nicht, warum man unsere tollen Firmen, die so einen SCHROTT bauen nicht in Regresspflicht nimmt...

Da werden wieder Verträge gemacht, die NIE einer aus der Wirtschaft als Kunde unterzeichnen würde, einfach weil er totalen Schrott bekommen kann, ohne dafür Ausgleichszahlungen zu erhalten... Die großen Firmen wissen schon wie Sie mit Lobbyarbeit da die Sachen so hin drehen können, das Sie kein Risiko haben....


----------



## pibels94 (28. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das kannste aber nicht machen, da du dann den Durchsatz/Frequentierung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs nicht hast. So etwas macht nur in einer Großstadt sinn, einfach deswegen, weil es genug mögliche Kunden gibt.
> 
> In einer kleinen Stadt, kannst du keinen 10 Minuten-Takt einführen, weil dann 50% der Zeit komplett leer rum fährt. Du brauchst aber so einen kurzen Takt oder gar noch kürzer, so 2-5 min, damit du eine Akzeptanz hast, und du keine großen Einschränkungen bzgl deiner Lebensweise durch die Umstellung hast. Das hat einfach etwas mit Akzeptanz zu tun.
> 
> Für kleinere Orte wird das NIE funktionieren, einfach weil es unwirtschaftlich ist. In Bayern kannste das vielleicht in München machen, aber das wars dann auch schon. Das ist einfach viel zu zersiedelt. Da sollte man schon Realist bleiben.



ich wollte auch auf eine größere Stadt hinaus, sorry wenn das falsch rüberkam  

es ist wirklich verdammt schwierig Menschen für sowas zu begeistern, das sehe ich alleine schon in meinem Umfeld: ein Großteil von meinem Freundeskreis ist auf Bus und Bahn angewiesen, die wenigen die schon Motorrad fahren werden dieses sicher nicht freiwillig abgeben. Und alle anderen freuen sich auf ihr erstes Auto und wollen danach nicht mehr Bus und Bahn fahren, mich inbegriffen 

die nötige Flexibilität mit öffentlichen Nahverkehrsmitteln zu schaffen wird ein langer Weg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Ihr sprecht immer alle von Berlin ... was ist denn wenn die Piraten das System des "Pauschalisierten ÖPVN's" durch ihre Wahlerfolge in ganz Deutschland einführen wollen. Gibt es diesen dann nur in einigen Städten? Was sagt der Bürger in Oldenburg (Oldb.), die Stadt ist durch ihre Größe nicht in der Lage so etwas effizient zu gestalten, wohl zu diesem Thema, wenn Berliner, Hamburger, Münchener oder sogar Bremer (ist ja nicht weit weg von Oldb.) durch ihre Größe in den Genuss kommen halt bedeutend billiger durch die Stadt zu fahren. In Berlin ist eine Jahrespauschale von 30 € veranschlagt, aber eine Jahreskarte kostet in Oldenburg dann trotzdem noch 414 € (wie zur Zeit)!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Die 30€ in Berlin kommen halt davon, dass der Nahverkehr in Berlin Einnahmen aus dem Fahrkartengeschäft hat und wenn du das auf die Einwohner der Stadt umrechnest, kommt eben diese Summer raus.
Das kannst du so natürlich nicht in anderen Städten machen, die Einnahmen und die Einwohnerzahl ist halt anderes und das funktioniert eh nur bis zu einer bestimmen Städtegröße.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Ja genau das ist das Problem, wenn du als Bewohner einer Stadt im Jahr 414 € bezahlen sollst, aber kaum 40 km weiter bezahlt der Bürger nur 85 €, weil Bremen halt mehr Einwohner hat, aber stimmt ich vergesse ja die deutsche Eigenschaft so etwas ohne Murren hinzunehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Du kannst es auch nur da anwenden, wo es auch sinnvoll erscheint, eben wenn der Straßenverkehr schon überlastet ist, wie in Berlin oder auch in Hamburg.
Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob sich das in Kiel lohnen würde, wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Also ich weiß wie die Berechnung funktioniert und ich weiß auch das man das nicht überall machen kann, also was sollen immer diese Hinweise von dir? 

ABER es ist ja nun mal ein Ziel/Idee der Piratenpartei, das wird ja wohl nicht nur auf Berlin ausgeweitet, wenn wir mal annehmen das die nun sogar auf Bundesebene Fuß fassen ... aber ich glaube die Annahme eines weiteren Bundeslandes wie z.B. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern würde schon reichen für dieses Szenario, dann würde ich mich als Wähler aber ganz schön verarscht vorkommen, wenn ein ganzes Bundesland (auch wenn das nur eine Stadt ist) da praktisch vergünstigt fahren kann und ich immer noch die alten Preis zahlen müsste. Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Und ich habe gesagt, dass das Berliner System eben nicht auf Flächenbundesländer übertragbar ist, verstehst du? 
Du kannst das sicher auch in Hamburg und Bremen einführen, aber in Kiel oder Stuttgart wird es scheitern, denn diese Städte sind eben keine Bundesländer.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Piraten jemals in einer Regierungskoalition sein werden und ob diese Forderung dann noch bestand hat, aber falls das der Fall sein sollte, können sie es ja mal versuchen, ich denke nicht, dass sie damit durchkommen werden, die Lobbyverbände sind da sehr stark.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Das mein ich ja ... "super" Idee für eine Großstadt, aber als allgemeine Idee totaler Müll, da nicht umsetzbar. Was mir schon zeigt das die Piratenpartei nicht völlig bei der Sache ist, ich denke ihr Ziel ist Bundesebene und nicht punktuelles Wirken auf Landesebene?!  

Diese Idee wird sowieso in Schall und Rauch aufgehen ... da können die von mir aus ewig auf ihrer Seite drüber fachsimpeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja ... "super" Idee für eine Großstadt, aber als allgemeine Idee totaler Müll, da nicht umsetzbar. Was mir schon zeigt das die Piratenpartei nicht völlig bei der Sache ist, ich denke ihr Ziel ist Bundesebene und nicht punktuelles Wirken auf Landesebene?!


 
Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass die Piratenpartei gesagt hat, dass sie das System von Berlin für ganz Deutschland einsetzen wollen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Bisher reden wir auch nur über eine Idee und diese Idee kann ausgeweitet werden, oder glaubst du daran das das Ziel der Piratenpartei die Landesebene und ewige Opposition bleiben wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Nein, aber die Piraten sind ja auch nicht blöd, die wissen schon, dass sie regionale Politik machen müssen, sie können nicht sagen, dass eine Idee bundesweit umgesetzt werden muss und solange du eh in der Opposition hockst, kannst du immer große Ideen ausbrüten, die sowieso nie umgesetzt werden können. Schau dir die Linken an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

Nur weil die Partei auch Bundesambitionen hat, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass sie da mit identischen Zielen antreten. Es macht auch keinen Sinn, in Bremen mit einem Verbot von Atomkraft anzutreten oder im Saarland den Bau eine Überseehafens zu befürworten. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund unterschiede zwischen Landes- und Bundespolitik.

Davon abgesehen hat die Frage nach einem kostenlosen ÖPNV sehr wenig mit der Größe zu tun. Das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältniss des Konzeptes ist überall das gleiche. Das Problem in dünn besiedelten Regionen ist der Sinn von ÖPNV überhaupt. Der kann sich erst ab einer sehr hohen Dichte lohnen, darunter ist er immer ein Zuschussgeschäft - bzw, wenn z.B. Oldenburg nichts zuschießt, schweineteuer. Wenn man kostenlosen ÖPV auf ganz großer Fläche durchsetzen wollte (z.B. um nicht nur die Zahl der PKW-Fahrten, sondern die Zahl der PKW allgemein zu senken), dann wäre das somit ohnehin ein Projekt, das nicht mehr von den lokalen Einwohnern, sondern eben vom gesamten Land/Bund getragen werden müsste, wobei in dem Fall eben netto eine Entwicklungshilfe der Städter für ländliche Gebiete bei rauskommt. (Genauso wie umgekehrt z.B. die Flächenländer im Rahmen des Länderfinanzausgleiches die kulturellen und infrastrukturellen Angebote der Ballungszentren gegenfinanzieren.)
Aber deutschlandweiter, kostenloser Verkehr wäre ohnehin sozialistische Zukunftsmusik.
Vorerst wäre man ja froh, wenn die Bahn wenigstens für Einzelpersonen billiger als das Auto wäre...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Das ist klar, dass Landespolitik keine Bundespolitik ist, das wollte ich auch damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Piraten frei verfügbaren Nahverkehr nicht auch in Heide oder Husum fordern (und noch mal, er ist nicht gratis, er wird bezahlt, über eine Jahrespauschale, die eben jeder bezahlen muss, egal ob er je den Nahverkehr benutzen würde oder nicht).

Wichtig ist ja meiner Meinung nach ein Nahverkehr vom Rand zu den Ballungszentren, viele Leute, die in Hamburg arbeiten, leben entweder in Niedersachsen oder Schleswik Holstein, fahren teilweise 30km zur Arbeit (sie wollen eben im Grünen leben und nicht in der Großstadt).
Hier wäre ein flächendeckender Nahverkehr klasse. Die Autos könnten zu Hause bleiben, die Bahn fährt die Leute in die City und gut.

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier ein paar schon mal in New York waren. Dort fährt die U-Bahn von Jersey City, Queens, Brooklyn über Staten Island/Long Island nach Manhattan und schaufelt die ganzen Leute zu ihren Jobs.
Als ich in New York gearbeitet habe, bin ich auch immer mit der U-Bahn gefahren, weil sie praktisch immer fährt und es deshalb keine Wartezeit gibt (oder eben sehr kurz).
In Tokio ist es ähnlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

In NY hast du aber auch geschlossenes Stadtgebiet bis in die genannten Bereiche. Wer "in" Hamburg ins (ehemals) Grüne zieht und sich dann wundert, dass er nicht mehr ganz nah am Geschehen ist...
Wäre auch dafür, dass diesen sich-selbst-zum-Pendler-Machern ein kostenloser Pflicht-Nahverkehr aufgebrummt wird. Aber ohne Kostenverteilung auf andere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre auch dafür, dass diesen sich-selbst-zum-Pendler-Machern ein kostenloser Pflicht-Nahverkehr aufgebrummt wird. Aber ohne Kostenverteilung auf andere.


 
Wie soll das sonst gehen?
Wenns kostenlos ist, musst du das irgendwo her finanzieren, entweder bei denen, die den nutzen und dazu dann reichlich Subventionen oder eben bei allen und dann auch mit reichlich Subventionen.

Es geht halt darum, dass der Nahverkehr von jedem genutzt werden kann, egal wer oder was, egal von wo oder wie, reinsetzen und fahren, keine Automaten mehr verstehen müssen, kein Kleingeldgesuche, keine Schwarzfahrer, keine lästigen Kontrolleure.
Sinnvoll ist aber ein Fahrbegleiter. 
Der eben schaut, dass alles OK ist, dass sich die Leute benehmen, keiner Stress macht (das könnten dann die ehemaligen Kontrolleure machen).


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja ... "super" Idee für eine Großstadt, aber als allgemeine Idee totaler Müll, da nicht umsetzbar. Was mir schon zeigt das die Piratenpartei nicht völlig bei der Sache ist, ich denke ihr Ziel ist Bundesebene und nicht punktuelles Wirken auf Landesebene?!
> 
> Diese Idee wird sowieso in Schall und Rauch aufgehen ... da können die von mir aus ewig auf ihrer Seite drüber fachsimpeln.


 liest du einfach das hier ->


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass die Piratenpartei gesagt hat, dass sie das System von Berlin für ganz Deutschland einsetzen wollen.


 
Wie kommst du auf die beknackte Idee, dass das Wahlprogramm der Piraten aus BERLIN, auf andere Bundesländer, oder gar die ganze Republik umgemünzt wird? 

Sorry, das kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Berlin ist ein Stadt-Staat, und hat seine ganz eigenen Probleme, die ihre ganz eigenen Lösungen erfordern. Eine Lösung wäre z.B. die Pauschale für den Nahverkehr für alle Bürger und dann nur noch rein setzen und gut ist. Ich halte das auch für eine sehr gute Idee. 

So etwas aber auf Länder wie Meklenburg-Vorpommern etc. um zu münzen, ist totaler Schwachsinn und würde auch nie jemand vorschlagen, der nicht grad bei den Linken sitzt. Für wie bescheuert hälst du eigentlich die Leute bei den Piraten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die beknackte Idee, dass das Wahlprogramm der Piraten aus BERLIN, auf andere Bundesländer, oder gar die ganze Republik umgemünzt wird?



Überhaupt nicht, ich rede doch schon seit Seiten davon, dass das eben nur in Berlin und vielleicht noch in Hamburg funktionieren wird, aber nicht woanders.
Und exakt das wollen die Piraten in Berlin, für ihre Stadt eine Möglichkeit, aus diesem Dilemma herauszukommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die beknackte Idee, dass das  Wahlprogramm der Piraten aus BERLIN, auf andere Bundesländer, oder gar  die ganze Republik umgemünzt wird?



Genauso wie die Piraten auf die beknackte Idee kommen, andere Leute die  den ÖPVN nicht nutzen blechen zu lassen ... kann ich die Situation halt  weiter spinnen, denn nichts anderes ist für mich die Idee der Piraten. 




> Ich halte das auch für eine sehr gute Idee.



Dein gutes Recht ich halte sie halt für Müll!




> Für wie bescheuert hälst du eigentlich die Leute bei den Piraten?



Obere Antworten lässt diese hier wohl erahnen ... 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und exakt das wollen die Piraten in Berlin, für ihre Stadt eine Möglichkeit, aus diesem Dilemma herauszukommen.



Aus welchem Dilemma, Verkehrsprobleme? Berlin hat ganz andere Probleme die wesentlich wichtiger sind, als Zwangspauschalisierung des ÖPVN!


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

@Quanti, du warst auch nicht gemeint, sondern ConNerVos. Das sollte doch eigentlich klar sein 

@ConNerVos: Wo hast du ein Problem damit, das dort eine Zwangsabgabe Pauschal für jeden erhoben wird? Das gibt es doch ÜBERALL! 

Abfallgrundgebühren, Sozialbeiträge, Kurtaxen, etc. etc. etc.

Es ist absolut normal, das man für manche Dinge zahlt, obwohl man Sie nicht nutzen will, oder auch gar nicht nutzt. Deine Stadt zeigt dir nen Vogel, wenn du sagst, ich produziere keinen Restmüll, deswegen brauch ich keine Tonne. Die stellt dir das Ding trotzdem hin und lässt dich zahlen....

Ich zahl z.B. über den Studentenbeitrag auch einen Beitrag für den öffentlichen Nahverkehr, der mir ermöglicht nach 19 Uhr und an Wochenenden kostenlos die Öffentlichen zu nutzen. Ob ich das will spielt keine Rolle, das ist auch eine Zwangsabgabe für jeden Studenten. Da regt sich komischerweise niemand drüber auf. Ich zahl also gleich zwei mal dafür das ich die Öffentlichen nutze... Den Studentenbeitrag und dann noch das Semesterticket


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. September 2011)

Genau und weil es halt überall gemacht wird ... gleich noch mal eine oben rauf. 

Aber war klar das sich einer so einsetzt für die Idee der davon was hat ... ein Student.
Sind 168€ pro Semester nicht schon günstig, ist immerhin schon unter der Hälfte was ein "normaler" Arbeiter für ein Jahresticket für Berlin AB bezahlen müsste und du kurvst dafür durch die Bereiche ABC, als Berliner Student sogar noch kostenlos mit Rad?!


PS: Kannst dich beruhigen ist nur eine Idee nichts spruchreifes und die 15 Sitze im Landtag sind nur ein laues Lüftchen.


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

Wie ich halt rein gar nichts davon habe, weil ich nicht in Berlin lebe 

Und btw. ich fahr halt mit den öffentlichen, weil ich damit noch immer billiger bin, als wenn ich die Parkgebühren zahlen müsste. Die ganzen Parkplätze kosten ja seit 3 Jahren.... 

Und klar, ich zahl weniger als ein Arbeiter, aber ich hab auch weniger Geld zur Verfügung du Witzbold. 

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das einem die ach so armen Studenten leid tun, sondern einfach Umsatz-/Gewinnmaximierung durch Preisdifferenzierung. Bei denen, wo du denkst, das du mehr abknöpfen kannst, nimmst du mehr, bei denen, die nicht so viel zahlen können halt weniger, bevor Sie gar nichts kaufen/zahlen.

Wenn ich den gleichen Preis zahlen sollte wie jeder andere würde ich gar nicht mehr zahlen, weil ich es mir einfach nicht leisten könnte. Entweder schwarz fahren, oder mit dem Fahrrad dann fahren, und ne andere Wohnung suchen, die näher liegt. Aber das geht nicht, wenn Wohnraum Mangelware ist. Ergo, Studium streichen, oder noch nen zusätzlichen Kredit für die Verkehrsmittel aufnehmen. Klasse Idee


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. September 2011)

Du nicht, aber die anderen Studenten aus Berlin. 

Mir tun Studenten bestimmt nicht leid ... niemand zwingt sie dazu Student zu sein. Nur das Gejammer geht mir immer auf den Geist. Ich hatte in meinem ersten Lehrjahr eine Vergütung von 290 DM soviel dazu. 

PS: Würdest du damit aufhören mit komischen Wörtern wie "Witzbold" zu hantieren, sonst könnten mir auch einige Wörter von der Seele kommen!


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

290DM  das ist arg wenig...

und diese Pauschale für den ÖPNV klingt gar nciht soooo schlimm, ich zahle jetzt monatlich 42€ (Jobticket) für das VRS Gebiet (Rhein-Sieg, Köln und Umgebung praktisch ^^) 

und 30€ im Jahr sollten auch von "Schlechtverdienern" zu bewerkstelligen sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

Ich hatte die ersten 6 Studienjahre eine Vergütung von im Schnitt *-* 9 € im Monat...

Aber was hat das ganze jetzt mit den Piraten zu tun?


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

Klar ist das von denen zu bewerkstelligen. Die fahren ja meist EH mit den öffentlichen, weil ein Auto eben meist noch teurer ist. Atm zahlen Sie aber halt deutlich mehr als die 30€. Hartz4 Empfänger würden das wohl vom Staat gezahlt bekommen, die erhalten ja glaub ich auch Zuschläge oder so für den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr. 

Die einzigen Leute die es halt wirklich trifft, sind die Leute, die eh nicht mit den öffentlichen Fahren, weil Sie ein Auto haben, wo sich dann zeigen wird, ob Sie nicht sehr oft auf die Öffentlichen Umsteigen. Bezahlt haben Sie ja, auch wenn es nicht viel ist, und eben diejenigen, die gerade etwas über Harz4 verdienen, aber sehr viele Kinder haben, die nicht mit den öffentlichen fahren. Kinder müssten die 30€ ja glaub ich auch zahlen, und wenn die eben die Öffentlichen nicht brauchen, weil Sie z.B. so nah bei der Schule wohnen, dann ist es schlecht. Wenn die aber eh die Öffentlichen nutzen, dann sparen die auch wieder richtig Geld.

Summasummarum, gerade für die Leute, die nicht so viel haben, ist die Sache wohl eher in 99,9% der Fälle von Vorteil, und den Leuten, die nicht fahren wollen/können wird wohl in >80% der Fälle denke ich die 30€ am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

HartzIVer erhalten keinerlei Zuschläge für ÖPNV, die haben 22,78 € für "Verkehr" im Regelsatz vorgesehen - was definitiv nicht für eine Monatskarte reicht. Eigentlich aber auch egal, denn es gibt ja genug andere Posten, die auch hinten und vorne nicht hinreichen (z.B. 30+8 € für Strom und Wohnungsinstandhaltung. Schaff das mal mit nem Durchlauferhitzer, wenn potentielle Arbeitsgeber nicht riechen sollen, dass du dir seit einer Woche keine Dusche geleistet hast...) und beim Verkehr kann man noch am ehesten sparen, in dem man eben auf Aktivitäten außerhalb Gehentfernung verzichtet.


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

So meinte ich das auch. Es gibt einen Regelsatz (gibt es für Schulkinder nicht aber doch einen extra Zuschlag, oder ist das bei denen auch schon verrechnet in den Regelsätzen?), mit dem der Posten halt abgegolten ist. Dass die Beträge VIEL zu niedrig sind, ist wirklich eine Schande


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob es Sonderregelungen für Schulkinder gibt, aber das wäre der erste und einzigste Fall, der mir begegnet, in dem das Amt zweimal für eine Leistung zahlt. Das ist eigentlich unmöglich.
Mehr Geld für Verkehr kann man nur geltend machen, wenn man bereits >400 € verdient und die Berufsbezogenen Ausgaben (z.B. Fahrtkosten) über der 100 € Pauschale liegen, die man sonst behalten darf. Aber was man als arbeitende Person behalten darf, ist sowieso ein Witz... (aktuelles Beispiel aus meinem Umkreis: Von einem 850 € Job bleiben 245 €. Davon muss dann noch die Monatskarte, etwaige Berufsbekleidung sowie die Mehrkosten, weil man eben nicht mehr billig zu Hause ist, bezahlt werden)


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

ja und das ist total lächerlich... 

Wir haben heute so viele Menschen, die voll arbeiten gehen, aber gerade am Existenzminimum kratzen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Und was hat der Regelsatz und die Lohnzuschusszahlung jetzt mit den Piraten zu tun? 

Es geht immer noch darum, dass sie in den Berliner Senat eingezogen sind.
Erst mal müsste man die Gründe beleuchten, wieso konnten sie einziehen, wer hat sie aus welchem Grund gewählt?
Dann die zweite Fragen: Was wollen sie erreichen, welche Ideen haben sie?

Es geht ja nicht primär um den Nahverkehr, denn der wird subventioniert, egal ob per Fahrkartenautomat kassiert oder eine pauschale erhoben wird. Wobei da noch nicht mal klar ist, wer genau die denn bezahlen soll, alle Berliner, nur die Erwachsenen, nur die Arbeitnehmer? Die Frage lässt sich nicht mal von den Piraten beantworten. 

Dann gibts in Berlin noch andere Probleme. Berlin ist praktisch das Griechenland Deutschlands. In Berlin gibts nichts, was wirtschaftet, die Stadt lebt vom Tourismus und den Zuzahlungen der anderen Bundesländer und genau da muss angesetzt werden.
Die meisten ALG 2 Empfänger leben in Berlin (gemessen an der Einwohnerzahl pro 100k), es gibt keine Industrie, keine Finanzwelt, nichts, was als Grundlage dienen könnte um diesen Kreislauf verlassen zu können.
(Ich frage mich schon, wieso noch kein FDP Politiker gefordert hat, Berlin in die geordnete Insolvenz zu schicken )

Ich persönlich bin ja dafür das Bundesland Berlin aufzulösen und es als Kreisfreie Stadt in Brandenburg zu integrieren.


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

Ja, das wäre gar keine schlechte Idee, genau wie mit so manch anderem Bundesland.

Dazu noch die Bildungshoheit der Bundesländer abschaffen, passt eh nicht mehr in unsere globale Welt, und würde auch sehr viel Geld sparen. Dann zu guter Letzt noch die Bundeswehr um 50-90% verkleinern. Die ganzen alten Panzer etc. verscherbeln und eben schlagkräftige Special-Forces einrichten. Deutschland brauch keine BundesWEHR mehr. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2011)

Ich würde eher die Frage stellen ob sich eine Hauptstadt finanziell wirklich selbst zu tragen hat. 
Sie ist nun mal ein nationales Symbol und als solches finde ich gewisse Zulagen(in Maßen) durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Große Wirtschaft gibt es z.B. in Canberra und Washington auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Bildungshoheit der Bundesländer abschaffen, passt eh nicht mehr in unsere globale Welt, und würde auch sehr viel Geld sparen. Dann zu guter Letzt noch die Bundeswehr um 50-90% verkleinern. Die ganzen alten Panzer etc. verscherbeln und eben schlagkräftige Special-Forces einrichten. Deutschland brauch keine BundesWEHR mehr. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.



Bildungshoheit ist aber eben der Machtnagel der Bundesländern, den sie gerne irgendwo reinschlagen und darauf werden sie auch in 100 Jahren nicht verzichten wollen, ebenso auf die Kfz Steuer.
Bei der Bundeswehr musst du schauen, was sinnvoll ist, will Deutschland mit Special Forces irgendwo Kriegseinsätze haben oder lieber das Feld den anderen überlassen und lieber schauen, wie man sich sonst einigen kann?
Klar, eine Verteidigungsarmee brauchst du heute nicht mehr, aber eine Angriffsarmee auch nicht. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die Frage stellen ob sich eine Hauptstadt finanziell wirklich selbst zu tragen hat.
> Sie ist nun mal ein nationales Symbol und als solches finde ich gewisse Zulagen(in Maßen) durchaus gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Große Wirtschaft gibt es z.B. in Canberra und Washington auch nicht wirklich.



Berlin verendet ja auch nur deswegen, weil eben überdurchschnittlich viele ALG 2 Empfänger dort leben, die eben den Haushalt belasten, es gibt aber keine Einnahmen, die dagegen stehen, also muss der Länderfinanzausgleich helfen.
Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen den Länderfinanzausgleich, aber ein Bundesland sollte doch erst mal schauen, wie es selbst, ohne Hilfe "überleben" kann als einfach nur die Hand aufzuhalten.
In Bremen ist es doch kaum besser.


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist übrigens eine sehr schöne Bilder-Serie, die die Ziele der Piraten veranschaulicht: >>>>http://j.mp/p7uHcV


----------



## jobo (3. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Witz am Rande:
A: Wenn hast du eigentlich gewählt? 
B: FDP.
A: Ach, DU warst das!


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Oktober 2011)

hierzu fallen mir 2 Dinge ein:

1. ENDLICH (also dazu das die piraten endlich in nem landtag sitzen)

2. HAHA (zur FDP - die es sich selber zu zu schreiben haben das sie so mies runtergefallen sind....vor allem deren jetziger chef hätte es nicht verdient gehabt, ich meine alle die da jetzt vorne dran sind haben DEN PARTEI-CHEF ABGESÄGT, DEM SIE IHRE LETZEN WAHLSIEGE VERDANKEN - d.h. die haben bekommen was sie verdienen...soll nicht heißen das ich Westerwelle so gerne mögen würde, aber ich mag ihn lieber als Rösler und Konsorten, vor allem da er die Partei wieder aufgebaut hat, sodass sie überhaupt momentan mit-regieren dürfen in berlin, aber auch da wo ich wohne (bayern)....sorry, wer seinen chef absägt, weil dieser seine meinung sagt oder noch besser: nur weil die partei auf einmal - wegen eigener politik (über die ja nicht nur der partei-chef entscheidet, sondern das gesammte führungsgremium und die basis, auf den parteitagen!) - schlecht da steht....*kopfschüttel*)

ok mir fällt noch was ein:

3. VIEL ERFOLG (für die Piraten) und WEITER VOLLDAMPF-VORRAUS 

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

Mal weg vom Thementeil "Piratenpartei schafft...", hin zu "Berlin-Wahl:" - respektive den zugehörigen Koalitionsverhandlungen.

Was haltet ihr von der Lachnummer, die SPD und Grüne jetzt abgezogen haben?

Erst tagelang Sondierungsgespräche führen, dann nach einer Stunde Koalitionsverhandlungen komplett abbrechen - und dann als Grund ein paar km Autobahn angeben, von denen vorher klar war, dass sie die Grünen kaum mitmachen würden (wenn es irgend ein Kernthema grüner Politik gibt, dass sich Berlin in absehbarer Zeit leisten kann, dann ist es Autobahnen-nicht-bauen...) und über dass sich die SPD vor ein paar Jahren selbst nicht so ganz einig war.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja schon ziemlich lächerlich, wobei es eben auch lächerlich ist, die Autobahn nicht zu bauen, wenn die Gelder nicht umgewittmet werden können.

Der typische Kindergarten, der mich so ankotzt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Oktober 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens eine sehr schöne Bilder-Serie, die die Ziele der Piraten veranschaulicht: >>>>http://j.mp/p7uHcV


 


> Im Berliner Landtagswahlkampf sorgten die Piraten vor allem mit zwei Forderungen für Furore: Sie wollten laut Berliner Wahlprogramm  einen fahrscheinlosen, gemeinschaftlich finanzierten Nahverkehr für  alle Berliner. Und sie sprachen sich dafür aus, den *gelegentlichen  Konsum von Drogen zu entkriminalisieren* (unter anderem auch durch  „Rauschunterricht“ an Schulen) und sich vom Landtag aus auch auf  Bundesebene *für die Legalisierung der Hanfpflanze *einzusetzen.



Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt: WTF?!


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja, bis auf die Sache mit dem Hanf und dem Grundeinkommen kann man dem doch allem voll auf zustimmen oder? Zudem schau dir mal die Wahlprogramme von den Grünen an. *hust*gebt das Hanf frei!*hust* Also das fordern auch GANZ andere 

Man sollte sich nicht an 1-2 Punkten aufhängen. Klar, es gibt Punkte, die eine Partei komplett für einen ausschließen können, aber das ist bei jeder Partei so, und dann wählt man eben eine andere. Man wird aber nie eine Partei finden, wo man in allen Punkten zu 100% zustimmen kann. Das gute am Grundkonzept der Piraten ist ja aber, dass den Bürgern die Mittel und Wege in die Hand gedrückt werden, um auf die Punkte, die einem nicht passen, Einfluss zu nehmen. Das am Ende natürlich die Mehrheit entscheidet ist auch klar. Wir leben halt in einer Demokratie.

Wenn dir bei der CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP, Grünen oder Linken etwas nicht passt, und du strickt dagegen bist, dann haste halt Pech gehabt. Da gehts nach dem Friss-oder-Stirb Prinzip, was ja auch mit so viele Wähler vergrault hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

In Hessen hat selbst die FDP schon mal Marihuana legalisieren wollen...

Hat eigentlich mal irgendwer eine Finanzierungsübersicht für die Autobahn gesehen?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ne ich nicht. Aber wie immer halt. Es kommt sehr viel Geld aus einem öffentlichen Topf  Wenn man nur 20-50% zahlen muss, ist es durchaus Sinnvoll auch was zu bauen, wenn recht wenig Geld da ist. Der Nutzen ist für das investierte Geld einfach sehr groß durch den massiven Zuschuss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Lachnummer, die SPD und Grüne jetzt abgezogen haben?



Wowereit hat ja erklärt, dass es nicht nur an der A100 lag, die Grünen erklärten, dass die SPD keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft gezeigt hätten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst tagelang Sondierungsgespräche führen, dann nach einer Stunde Koalitionsverhandlungen komplett abbrechen - und dann als Grund ein paar km Autobahn angeben, von denen vorher klar war, dass sie die Grünen kaum mitmachen würden (wenn es irgend ein Kernthema grüner Politik gibt, dass sich Berlin in absehbarer Zeit leisten kann, dann ist es Autobahnen-nicht-bauen...) und über dass sich die SPD vor ein paar Jahren selbst nicht so ganz einig war.



Ich denke, dass es gleich um die Autobahngeschichte ging und die SPD will ja in keinster Weise von dem Konzept und der Planung abweichen. Für den Ausbau muss ja eine Menge abgerissen, darunter eben auch ein paar Sachen, die eben grüne Kernpolitik beinhalten, kein Wunder also, dass die dagegen sind.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht, wie es mit der CDU besser sein soll?
Klart, die sind auch für die Autobahn, aber die haben noch viel mehr aufm Zettel, das eher störend ist, mal abwarten, was kommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal irgendwer eine Finanzierungsübersicht für die Autobahn gesehen?



Nein, ich hab da nichts gefunden, nur eben die üblichen Werbeseiten für den Ausbau.
Es geht aber um eine Menge Geld. Berlin bekommt dreistellige Millionenzuschüsse, wenn die Autobahn erweitert wird, die fallen dann weg, wenn das Projekt scheitert, und ich denke, dass es Wowereit in erster Linie um die Zuschüsse geht, auf die will er nicht verzichten.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Oder vielleicht doch eine Koalition Rot/Rot/Augenklappe ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, dass die SPD recht begeistert ist, dass die Linke ein paar Stimmen verloren haben und praktisch aus dem Rennen sind.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht doch eine Koalition Rot/Rot/Augenklappe ?


 Haben die dafür überhaupt genug Sitze zusammen?

Wobei ich HOFFE, dass die Piraten ablehnen würden. 

1. direkt in die Regierung wäre zu viel des guten
2. nicht als 3. Rad am Wagen arbeiten
3. Sie müssten zu viele Kompromisse so eingehen
4. Nicht mit den Linken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Die CDU wird schon zustimmen, denn Macht haben ist eben wichtiger.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der CDU sind in der Vergangenheit auch viele Sitze im Bundesrat abhanden gekommen. Da sind die sicher froh, wenn sie in Berlin den Juniorpartner spielen dürfen. 
Aber Ich glaube mit der CDU wären solche Slogans wie "arm aber sexy" nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aber Ich glaube mit der CDU wären solche Slogans wie "arm aber sexy" nicht mehr möglich.


 
Dafür gibts dann den Spruch "_wir haben den Autobahnausbau und das ist gut so..._ ".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ne ich nicht. Aber wie immer halt. Es kommt sehr viel Geld aus einem öffentlichen Topf  Wenn man nur 20-50% zahlen muss, ist es durchaus Sinnvoll auch was zu bauen, wenn recht wenig Geld da ist. Der Nutzen ist für das investierte Geld einfach sehr groß durch den massiven Zuschuss.



Nutzen, verbleibende Kosten und die Chance auf einen Zuschuss in Zukunft müssen trotzdem gegeneinander abgewogen werden. Wie gesagt: Würde mir da gerne mal selbst ein Bild verschaffen, denn die SPD war sich vor gar nicht alzu langer Zeit ja selbst noch nicht einig.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wowereit hat ja erklärt, dass es nicht nur an der A100 lag, die Grünen erklärten, dass die SPD keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft gezeigt hätten.



Nur wobei, dass hat er nicht gesagt - und in einer Stunde kann eigentlich maximal ein zweites Thema angesprochen worden sein, eher weniger.
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal einen Hinweis von ihm gehört habe, dass überhaupt mehrere Themen eine Rolle spielten. Ich kenne nur "nicht regierungsfähig". Dieses Fazit kann man durchaus auch schon bei Kompromissverweigerung (aus Sicht der SPD) in einem einzigen Fall ziehen, aber die Frage ist eben, wieso man dann überhaupt erst Verhandlungen aufgenommen hat. Das die Grünen keine Autobahnausbauer sind, weiß nun wirklich jedes Kind und es gab mehrere Tage Vorverhandlungen. Wenn Wowereit das eine Thema so wichtig war, dass er die Regierungsbildung an einen pro-Ausbau-Kompromiss koppelt, dann hätte er das gleich bei der ersten Kontaktaufnahme klären sollen.
Wenn es weitere Punkte gab, die so nicht absehbar und in der Summe untragbar waren, dann soll er sie nennen. (bzw. umgekehrt sollen es die Grünen - wobei ich da nicht weiß, in wie weit die Bedeutung der A100 für die SPD im vorraus klar war. Wie gesagt: Die mussten selbst mal intern darüber abstimmen und kamen keineswegs auf 100% Zustimmung)



> Es geht aber um eine Menge Geld. Berlin bekommt dreistellige Millionenzuschüsse, wenn die Autobahn erweitert wird, die fallen dann weg, wenn das Projekt scheitert, und ich denke, dass es Wowereit in erster Linie um die Zuschüsse geht, auf die will er nicht verzichten.


 
Was nützen einem Zuschüsse zu eine Autobahn, die man sich sowieso nicht leisten kann und die man nicht zwingend braucht?
Davon abgesehen ist Autobahnbau eigentlich eh Bundessache, d.h. wenn das Ding erst in 10 Jahren gebaut wird, muss der Bund trotzdem einen großen Teil zahlen.

Aber 9-stellige Summen? Sicher? Wir reden hier von nicht einmal 5 km Straße 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Haben die dafür überhaupt genug Sitze zusammen?



Jup, "Paprika" (rot/rot/orange) hätte genug Stimmen.
Aber mit der Linken und den Piraten koalieren, weil die Grünen zu idealistisch sind, wäre eine Lachnummer, gegen die selbst Westerwelles gesammelten Wahlkämpfe seriös erscheinen würden.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür gibts dann den Spruch "_wir haben den Autobahnausbau und das ist gut so..._ ".


 
"schneller in den Abgrund"


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wobei, dass hat er nicht gesagt - und in einer Stunde kann eigentlich maximal ein zweites Thema angesprochen worden sein, eher weniger.



Dazu gibts keine Auskünfte. Niemand sagt was, alle halten sich verschlossen. Daher denke ich auch, dass es rein um den Ausbau ging und alles andere Nebensache war.
Cem Özdemir meint ja auch, dass Wowereit die Grünen nur verarscht hat, mit die Wogen zu glätten, in 2 Jahren eine große Koalition im Bund bilden zu können, dann wohl mit ihm als Kanzler, sofern die SPD die CDU im Bund schlagen sollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nützen einem Zuschüsse zu eine Autobahn, die man sich sowieso nicht leisten kann und die man nicht zwingend braucht?
> Davon abgesehen ist Autobahnbau eigentlich eh Bundessache, d.h. wenn das Ding erst in 10 Jahren gebaut wird, muss der Bund trotzdem einen großen Teil zahlen.
> 
> Aber 9-stellige Summen? Sicher? Wir reden hier von nicht einmal 5 km Straße



Jop, wurde erst kürzlich auf Phoenix erwähnt, es geht um 230 Millionen Euro Zuschuss für den Autobahnausbau und das ist eben nur der Zuschuss vom Bund, was das alles kostet, weiß ich nicht, auch nicht den Anteil Berlins.

Es kann aber sein, dass die Zuschüsse eben nicht für den Bau an sich sind, sondern eben für andere Dinge/Maßnahmen, die im Zusammenhang damit stehen.
Auch hier gibts leider keine Aussagen zu, niemand will erklären, was wirklich ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür gibts dann den Spruch "_wir haben den Autobahnausbau und das ist gut so..._ ".


 
Die SPD hat wohl keine Lust darauf die "Dagegen-Partei" an der Backe zu haben, weil sie ja auch gesehen haben was in Stuttgart abgeht.

@quanti: Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die SPD den Wowereit zum Kanzlerkandidaten macht. In den Umfragen ist Peer Steinbrück vorne und die SPD wäre doch sicher nicht so doof und würde auf den falschen Kandidaten setzen. Ich denke mit Peer Steinbrück könnte die SPD mehr Anteile holen, als die Umfragen der Partei bisher zugestehen. 

Und auch wenn Steinbrück viele Feinde innerhalb der SPD hat, ist er dennoch der beste Kandidat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Wowereit hatte vorhin in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass die Grünen ihre "dagegen" Politik aufgeben sollen, wenn sie langfristig Koalitionen eingehen wollen um Regierungen zu bilden.


----------



## Icejester (6. Oktober 2011)

Da hat er ja auch recht. Solange von einer Partei absolut nichts konstruktives kommt, sollte man sich wirklich nicht auf eine Koalition einlassen. Und daß der kleine Partner zurückstecken muß, ist völlig normal. Denn immerhin braucht man ihn ja nicht. Ich sehe vor allem in Berlin auch wesentlich mehr Übereinstimmungen zwischen SPD und CDU als zwischen SPD und Grünen.

@ Charlie Harper: Ich fände - wenn überhaupt der Kanzler von der SPD kommen sollte - Wowereit mittlerweile deutlich sympathischer als Steinbrück. Letzterer ist zwar ein exzellenter Redner, hat sich in meinen Augen aber mit seiner peinlich aggressiven Rhetorik der Schweiz gegenüber komplett rausgeschossen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Wowereit schielt ja schon auf den Bund, auch wenn er es nicht zugeben will. Aktuell sind CDU und SPD gleich auf, wenn jetzt für den Bund gewählt wird, schafft also die SPD tatsächlich einen Vorspruch rauszuholen, will Wowereit Kanzler werden, und dann eben mit der CDU.
Meine Spekulation...


----------



## Icejester (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich mir natürlich wünsche, daß die FDP stark zurückkommt, könnte ich mit dieser Konstellation absolut leben. Zeiten großer Koaltionen sind meistens sehr gute Zeiten. Hauptsache ist, daß Grüne, Linke und andere Idioten aus der Bundesregierung herausgehalten werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nützen einem Zuschüsse zu eine  Autobahn, die man sich sowieso nicht leisten kann und die man nicht  zwingend braucht?
> Davon abgesehen ist Autobahnbau eigentlich eh  Bundessache, d.h. wenn das Ding erst in 10 Jahren gebaut wird, muss der  Bund trotzdem einen großen Teil zahlen.
> 
> Aber 9-stellige Summen? Sicher? Wir reden hier von nicht einmal 5 km Straße



Ja. 420 Millionen soll das kosten, wobei entweder alles vom Bund kommt, oder Berlin 42 Millionen für Auf- und Abfahrten selbst tragen muß. Das kam aus den Artikeln, in denen ich was zu den Kosten gefunden habe, nicht ganz klar raus. Oder es kostet 462 Millionen. Kann auch sein. Im Endeffekt könnte man es auch nennen: Deutschland schenkt Berlin eine Autobahn!

Und der Preis kommt bei der kurzen Strecke wohl dadurch zustande, daß von den 3,2 km 400 Meter Tunnel sind. Und Tunnel sind halt kräftig teuer.

Im Gegensatz zu Griechenland ist das aber wirklich eine lächerliche Summe. Das können wir auch gerade eben noch wuppen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Wo waren denn große Koalition gut? 
Denk nur an die letzte, da haben sie alle geschlafen, schon damals war klar, dass Griechenland am Stock gehen wird, doch niemand hat was gemacht, alle haben sich nur gegenseitig gefeiert.

Aber dass die FDP "stark zurück kommen wird" ist schon gut.. 
Fragt sich wo... bei den "Anderen Parteien"? 
Rösler ist inkompetent, Westerwelle ein Blender, Bahr kann nichts, den Rest kannst du rauchen... ich sehe kein "zurückkommen".


----------



## Icejester (6. Oktober 2011)

Abwarten. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Oder der Glaube an meine Mitmenschen. Mal sehen, was eher eintritt. 

Nachtrag: Große Koalitionen waren eigentlich immer sehr schön friedlich und von echter Sacharbeit geprägt. Wenn große Würfe gelingen, dann meistens dort. Wobei natürlich die Agenda 2010 unter Rot-Grün als regelbestätigende Ausnahme zu sehen ist.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo waren denn große Koalition gut?
> Denk nur an die letzte, da haben sie alle geschlafen, schon damals war klar, dass Griechenland am Stock gehen wird, doch niemand hat was gemacht, alle haben sich nur gegenseitig gefeiert.
> 
> Aber dass die FDP "stark zurück kommen wird" ist schon gut..
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so. Die FDP unterschreitet im Moment eine kritische Masse. Die Ergebnisse sind schon sehr lange sehr schlecht, Wahlen werden am laufenden Band verloren, jetzt ist man sogar aus einem Landesparlament im hohen Bogen raus geflogen, die Piraten aber gleichzeitig rein. Dann hat man bereits einen "Bösewicht" ausgetauscht und absolut nichts brauchbares an der Hand, was Format hat und der Partei eine Leitfigur sein könnte. 

Eine erneute Kabinettsumbildung wird es 110% sicherlich auch nicht geben. 

Naja, sieht doch roßig aus für die FDP, zumal denen soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, nun auch die Mitglieder davon laufen, und genau das ist das Problem. Die Leute haben den Glauben an die Partei verloren. Ergo die Leute die eigentlich noch zu ihr halten würden, lassen Sie wie eine heiße Kartoffel fallen, da Sie denken, das es eh nichts mehr bringt. Noch ne Wahl mit deutlich unter 5% und die sind komplett weg vom Fenster für die nächsten Jahre bis Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Die FDP unterschreitet im Moment eine kritische Masse. Die Ergebnisse sind schon sehr lange sehr schlecht, Wahlen werden am laufenden Band verloren, jetzt ist man sogar aus einem Landesparlament im hohen Bogen raus geflogen, die Piraten aber gleichzeitig rein.


 
Von 1995 bis 2000 war die FDP auch nur in 4 von 16 Landesparlamenten vertreten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Würde man heute im Bund wählen, bekäme die FDP nur noch 3%. (quelle Tagesthemen)
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, in 2 Jahren praktisch jeden vor den Kopf gestoßen, nur der Kernwähler steht noch zur FDP, und das sind eben nicht wirklich viele und ich sehe nicht, wie sich das in 2 Jahren ändern soll.
Es gibt keine Themen, wo die FDP von profitieren können. Röslers Sache mit dem Rauswurf von Griechenland aus der Eurozone ist auch albern, denn jeder, der sich damit beschäftigt hat, weiß, dass man niemanden rauswerfen kann, es gibt keine gesetzliche Grundlage.
Die Bankenkrise wird richtig Fahrt aufnehmen und dann muss schwarz/gelb von einem Brand zum nächsten hecheln um zu löschen. die kommenden 2 Jahre können zu einem Desaster für schwarz/gelb werden ich ich könnte mir sogar vorgezogene Neuwahlen vorstellen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Von 1995 bis 2000 war die FDP auch nur in 4 von 16 Landesparlamenten vertreten.



Aber die FDP hat noch nie in so kurzer Zeit so viele Wähler verloren.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die FDP hat noch nie in so kurzer Zeit so viele Wähler verloren.


 
Damals hat sie auch nur von 1993 bis 1995 gebraucht, um aus 12 Landesparlamenten und dem Europaparlament zu fliegen. Da steht sie jetzt eigentlich noch besser da.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja und wer hat Sie aus der Krise raus geführt?

Ah ja richtig, den gibt es nicht mehr 

Zudem, glaubst du die Masche zieht noch mal, selbst wenn Sie jemanden wie Guido zu seinen besten Zeiten nochmals hätten?

Das Problem an der FDP ist die FDP selbst. Die fault vom Kopf her. Kein Profil, nur noch Geschachere etc. etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Abwarten. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Oder der Glaube an meine Mitmenschen. Mal sehen, was eher eintritt.



"Glaube an Mitmenschen"?
Was ist das?



> Nachtrag: Große Koalitionen waren eigentlich immer sehr schön friedlich und von echter Sacharbeit geprägt. Wenn große Würfe gelingen, dann meistens dort. Wobei natürlich die Agenda 2010 unter Rot-Grün als regelbestätigende Ausnahme zu sehen ist.


 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich "ein Bißchen" zu jung bin, um die vorletzte große Bundeskoalition erlebt zu haben, aber die letzte war definitiv das exakte Gegenteil von produktiv und sachlich. Inkompetent und handlungsunfähig wären imho passendere Bezeichnungen. Seit damals gab es aber keine grundlegenden Personaländerungen, d.h. von einer erneuten großen Koalition würde ich nichts besseres erwarten. Und nach diesen vier Jahren Stillstand und den aktuellen vier Jahren Chaos braucht Deutschland langsam aber sicher mal wieder eine Regierung, die sowas wie ein Ziel ansteuern kann. Denn der Ist-Zustand ist definitiv nicht stabil und große Worte schwingen, wie zum Ende der letzten gr. Koalition bzw. Anfang der aktuellen Regierung ändert daran nunmal nichts.




Icejester schrieb:


> Von 1995 bis 2000 war die FDP auch nur in 4 von 16 Landesparlamenten vertreten.



Aber sie war auf Bundesebene nicht Abwahl gefährdet, sondern stabil. Die aktuelle FDP hat ihre negativ-Rekord vom Allzeit-positiv-Rekord aus erreicht, sie befindet sich im freien Fall und sie scheint kein Konzept zu haben, wie sie da wieder rauskommt (Mit Anti-Griechenland-Polemik mag man im Moment Anklang im Volk finden, aber bis zur nächsten Wahl hilft das nicht)




Icejester schrieb:


> Damals hat sie auch nur von 1993 bis 1995 gebraucht, um aus 12 Landesparlamenten und dem Europaparlament zu fliegen. Da steht sie jetzt eigentlich noch besser da.


 
Aber in keinem dieser Parlamente hatte sie vorher 14% gehabt. Im Europaparlament war sie z.B. überhaupt nur zweimal drin gewesen und das verdammt knapp. Zu Beginn der 90er hatte sie zwar dank Wende-Bonus in vielen Parlamenten den Einzug geschafft, aber meist nur knapp. Bei der zweiten Wahl nach der Wende hat sie dann eben 2-3 % verloren und war damit wieder unter 5%. Heutzutage geht es aber um einen Verlust von >10%.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber sie war auf Bundesebene nicht Abwahl gefährdet, sondern stabil. Die aktuelle FDP hat ihre negativ-Rekord vom Allzeit-positiv-Rekord aus erreicht, sie befindet sich im freien Fall und sie scheint kein Konzept zu haben, wie sie da wieder rauskommt (Mit Anti-Griechenland-Polemik mag man im Moment Anklang im Volk finden, aber bis zur nächsten Wahl hilft das nicht)


 Die "Griechenland-Polemik", wie du es nennst, ist nicht mal ne richtige. Das ist einfach nur Dummgelaber, genau wie die doppelte 180° Kehre von Merkel mit der Atomenergie 

Wenn einer gegen Griechenland wettert und damit Stimmen fängt, dann sind dass die Rechten. Die hauen dann nämlich so richtig auf die Kacke und reden den Leuten nachm Maul. Da kann die FDP nicht gegen anstinken (zum Glück!) 

Also sorry, die FDP ist politisch im Moment einfach gar nicht vorhanden. Da ist nichts, aber wirklich rein gar nichts.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibts dann den Spruch "wir haben den Autobahnausbau und das ist gut so... ".



Hachja der Autobahnausbau...die mit Abstand bescheuertste Idee die unser wunderbaren Landesregierung je gekommen ist.
Zur "Entlastung" verlegen wir die Autobahnausfahrt an eine sowieso schon stark befahrene Straße mit einer Brücke, auf der es sich regelmäßig staut.

Das was ich bei den Grünen befürchtet hatte macht jetzt Wowereit und schmeißt sich an die CDU ran.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber sie war auf Bundesebene nicht Abwahl gefährdet, sondern stabil.



Natürlich war sie das! Und - oh - siehe da! 1998 wurde sie tatsächlich auf Bundesebene abgewählt. Sowas aber auch... 



> Die aktuelle FDP hat ihre negativ-Rekord vom Allzeit-positiv-Rekord aus erreicht, sie befindet sich im freien Fall und sie scheint kein Konzept zu haben, wie sie da wieder rauskommt (Mit Anti-Griechenland-Polemik mag man im Moment Anklang im Volk finden, aber bis zur nächsten Wahl hilft das nicht)



In bestimmter Hinsicht gebe ich Dir da sogar recht. Sie hat sich bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen einfach zu billig verkauft und damit viele Wähler enttäuscht. Man hätte vielleicht gut daran getan, auch mit 14% in der Opposition zu sitzen. Der FDP-Wähler will ja nicht zwingend die FDP in der Regierung, sondern die möglichst weitgehende Umsetzung liberaler Politik. Wie das bewirkt wird, ist eigentlich nebensächlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich war sie das! Und - oh - siehe da! 1998 wurde sie tatsächlich auf Bundesebene abgewählt. Sowas aber auch...



Weil eben jetzt eine Partei da ist, die eben auch für Koalitionen "her halten" kann, das gab es früher nicht.
Früher hieß es nur: "wer stellt den Kanzler, mit dem wird die FDP dieses Mal regieren". Das ist vorbei, das wird es nicht mehr geben, aber anscheinend ist das bei der FDP noch nicht so richtig angekommen. Klientelpolitik für 3% der Bevölkerung zu machen reicht nicht mehr um in Parlamente zu kommen.
Die Piratenpartei könnte die FDP als liberale Partei ablösen, denn die haben andere Bereiche, in denen sie "was taugen" können, die FDP fährt seit 20 Jahren auf der gleichen Schiene und jetzt entgleist ihr Zug.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

Nur, daß ich bei den Piraten wenig liberales erkennen kann. Gut, möglichst wenig Regulierung im Internet. Das gestehe ich ihnen als Inhalt sogar zu. Aber sonst? Da ist doch nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Regulierung im Internet, sondern auch um das verstaubte Musikrecht.
Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Kindergarten Gema Gebühren für Kinderlieder zahlen muss, die dort gesungen werden, obwohl der, der diese Lieder geschrieben hat, schon längst tot ist, nur der Musikkonzern, der die Rechte hat, will noch mal extra abkassieren.

Wenn man sich mit der Partei beschäftigt, erkennt man, dass sie schon etwas mehr zu bieten hat als Internet.
Worauf sie eben keine Antworten haben ist die Finanzkrise und der Afghanistankonflikt. Aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Parteien, die dafür auch keine Konzepte haben, geben sie wenigstens zu, dass sie darauf keine Antwort haben.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Regulierung im Internet, sondern auch um das verstaubte Musikrecht.
> Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Kindergarten Gema Gebühren für Kinderlieder zahlen muss, die dort gesungen werden, obwohl der, der diese Lieder geschrieben hat, schon längst tot ist, nur der Musikkonzern, der die Rechte hat, will noch mal extra abkassieren.



Das ist doch Quatsch. Für eine öffentliche Vorführung muß natürlich gezahlt werden, aber das morgendliche Singen im Kindergarten ist doch keine solche. Außerdem kontrolliert kein Musikkonzern, wer da wann was bezahlen muß. Das macht die GEMA selbst, die die Einnahmen dann unter allen Mitgliedern nach irgendeinem Schlüssel aufteilt. Was dargeboten wird, spielt prinzipiell auch keine Rolle. Sonst müßte die GEMA ja auch bei jeder Party nach einer Tracklist fragen. Tut sie aber nicht. Ob Du Heino oder Linkin Park spielst, ist völlig wurscht.

Und außerdem kann der Kindergarten doch auch Kinderlieder singen lassen, deren Autoren schon 70 Jahre tot sind. Da gibt's ja wohl genug, die nebenbei bemerkt auch noch deutlich besser und weniger armselig sind als dieser neue lila-Halstuch-bewegte-Öko-Erzieherinnen-Schund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Im Kindergarten muss aber bezahlt werden, das weiß ich z.B. aus erster Hand, meine Nichten gehen in den Kindergarten.

Was du auf deiner privaten Party spielst, ist aber was anderes als was öffentlich gespielt wird und ein Kindergarten fällt darunter.
Ebenso Schulen oder sonst wer.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine Partys, für die Eintritt kassiert wird oder zu der wenigstens jeder Zutritt hat. Ansonsten ist es keine öffentliche Aufführung. Genauso ist der Gesang im Kindergarten oder Schulunterricht keine öffentliche Aufführung. Das kann nur sein, falls die Kinder im Rahmen einer Feier mit Gästen und Elternbeteiligung singen. Und das auch nur dann, wenn es jedem Besucher offen steht, die Aufführung zu besuchen.

Der Schulunterricht, Vereinsfeiern und ähnliches sind definitiv keine öffentliche Darbietung. Wenn da jemand GEMA-Gebühren zahlt, hat er sich gehörig über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Da muss logischer Weise Gema Gebühren gezahlt werden, überall dort, wo man öffentlichen Zugang hat, muss abgedrückt werden, egal wer der Veranstalter ist.

Außerdem musst du ja auch keine Gema Gebühren bezahlen, wenn du in eine Disco gehst, aber eben der Veranstalter und der drückt das dann auf den Eintrittspreis.
Sonst könnte er den Eintrittspreis ja auch weg lassen und alleine über Getränke die Unterhaltskosten reinholen.

Schau mal auf der Webseite der Gema. Da steht, dass für öffentlich vorgeführte Musik Gebühren gezahlt werden muss und "Öffentlichkeit" wird von der Gema eben sehr genau definiert, eventuell genauer als von dir.


----------



## dr_breen (7. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Für eine öffentliche Vorführung muß natürlich gezahlt werden, aber das morgendliche Singen im Kindergarten ist doch keine solche. Außerdem kontrolliert kein Musikkonzern, wer da wann was bezahlen muß. Das macht die GEMA selbst, die die Einnahmen dann unter allen Mitgliedern nach irgendeinem Schlüssel aufteilt. Was dargeboten wird, spielt prinzipiell auch keine Rolle. Sonst müßte die GEMA ja auch bei jeder Party nach einer Tracklist fragen. Tut sie aber nicht. Ob Du Heino oder Linkin Park spielst, ist völlig wurscht.
> 
> Und außerdem kann der Kindergarten doch auch Kinderlieder singen lassen, deren Autoren schon 70 Jahre tot sind. Da gibt's ja wohl genug, die nebenbei bemerkt auch noch deutlich besser und weniger armselig sind als dieser neue lila-Halstuch-bewegte-Öko-Erzieherinnen-Schund.



Es geht nicht darum, dass die Kindergartenkinder urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke singen, sondern darum, dass die Erzieher/innen photokopierte Notenhefte und Liedtexte an die Eltern verteilt haben. Mit dieser unerlaubten Weitergabe der geschützten Werke war die VG Musikedition nicht einverstanden und hat den Erziehungseinrichtungen angeboten einen Pauschalvertrag abzuschließen (wie in Schulen haben), um weiterhin Kopien weitergeben zu dürfen. Ergo: Singen ist OK. "Raubkopieren" nicht. Die GEMA ist bei der Aktion sicher ein paar Kilometer übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.

GEMA Blog: Kindergärten und Notenkopien

Alle meine Centchen: GEMA kassiert bei Kindergärten | quer-Blog

Übrigens gab es auch eine Initiative von Musikpiraten e.V. Die haben es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht alle Erziehungseinrichtungen mit einem Liederbuch auszustatten, das nur gemeinfreie Werke enthält.

Zum Thema "kulturell wertvoll": Wir haben in der Grundschule alte bayrische Weihnachtslieder im Kanon singen müssen (natürlich hat man darauf Noten gekriegt). Ich hab das gehasst wie die Pest. Mit diesem "kulturell wertvollen" Gedöns kann man den Kindern auch den Spaß an der Musik nehmen.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass die Kindergartenkinder urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke singen, sondern darum, dass die Erzieher/innen photokopierte Notenhefte und Liedtexte an die Eltern verteilt haben. Mit dieser unerlaubten Weitergabe der geschützten Werke war die VG Musikedition nicht einverstanden und hat den Erziehungseinrichtungen angeboten einen Pauschalvertrag abzuschließen (wie in Schulen haben), um weiterhin Kopien weitergeben zu dürfen. Ergo: Singen ist OK. "Raubkopieren" nicht.


 
Aber dann liegt der Fall ja auch völlig anders. Daß man Notenbücher bzw. Liederhefte nicht einfach so kopieren und an Eltern, die am Unterricht ja gar nicht beteiligt sind, weitergeben darf, sollte doch auf der Hand liegen. Dann ist ja jede Aufregung noch viel lächerlicher. Bei Quantenslipstream hat sich das wirklich so angehört, als ginge es nur ums Singen an sich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Bei Quantenslipstream hat sich das wirklich so angehört, als ginge es nur ums Singen an sich...


 
Ich lebe nicht im Kindergarten, ich gebe nur wider, was ich darüber in Erfahrung gebracht habe.


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo waren denn große Koalition gut?
> Denk nur an die letzte, da haben sie alle geschlafen, schon damals war klar, dass Griechenland am Stock gehen wird, doch niemand hat was gemacht, alle haben sich nur gegenseitig gefeiert.
> 
> Aber dass die FDP "stark zurück kommen wird" ist schon gut..
> ...



Rösler ist doch die größte Fehlbesetzung überhaupt. Der Kerl hat einfach ein derart unsympathisches Image.. Auf mich wirkt er wie so ein kleiner, immerbraver Streber.. 
Charisma hat Rösler jeden Falls keines und ihn als Wirtschaftsminister zu besetzen ist ja auch mal Schwachsinn. 
Hätten sie lieber den Lindner als Parteivorsitzenden genommen. Der ist zwar sehr jung und auch nicht kompetenter als Rösler, aber er hätte wenigstens das nötige Charisma um der Partei frischen Aufwind zu geben. Der kompetenteste Mann in der FDP ist immer noch Genscher. 

Und wenn Ich an den Brüderle denk.. Gott im Himmel.. den versteht man weder nüchtern noch angetrunken. 

Westerwelle hat der Partei langfristig geschadet, hat sich zu wenig auf sein Amt konzentriert und auch sonst nicht mit Kompetenz geglänzt. 
Außerdem fehlt es der FDP an einem Parteiprogramm. Im Wahlkampf hat man zu viele Versprechungen gemacht, von denen schon von Anfang an klar war, dass man sie nicht wird halten können. 

Wenn die FDP noch mal eine ernsthafte Chance will, muss Rösler weg und Lindner her. Ansonsten sehe Ich schwarz für die Partei.

Naja und was die SPD angeht: Ich glaube nicht dass die SPD es riskieren würde, Wowereit als Kanzlerkandidaten aufzustellen. Immerhin asoziieren die Deutschen mit Wowereit die Stadt Berlin, die ja bettelarm ist. Ich denke, die SPD wird auf Nummer sicher gehen und Steinbrück bringen. Er verkörpert für viele Deutsche Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit. 

Aber selbst wenn die SPD auf Wowi setzen würde, die CDU hätte mit Angela Merkel als Kandidaten keine Chance. 

Da drängt sich mir gerade die Frage auf: Wer sollte sonst Kanzlerkandidat in der CDU werden? 
Röttgen? Niemals! Es ist zu offensichtlich, dass er ein Blender ist.
De Maiziere? Schon eher. Er hat ein solides Image und ist soweit Ich weiß, derzeit der beliebteste CDU-Politiker.
Angela Merkel? Wahrscheinlich. Aber chancenlos, da sie zu viel von Helmut Kohl gelernt hat. Viele haben sie einfach satt, Ich auch!

Wer könnte es sonst noch werden?


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Ein CSU´ler. Ich glaube nicht, das es Angi nochmal wird. Die hat einfach zu viel Mist gebaut, und wie du schon richtig sagst. Kohl 2.0 triffts bei ihr eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

So wie es aussieht, kann die SPD an der CDU vorbei ziehen und dann stellt sie den Kanzler.
Da Merkel eh antreten wird, wird sie Kanzler, wenn ihre Partei die Mehrheit hat und wenn nicht, wird sie den gleichen Weg gehen wie Schröder.
Gibts bei Sarkozy noch einen Job?


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

Wo sieht's denn so aus? Noch liegt die SPD hinter der CDU. Das kann sich natürlich in zwei Tagen ändern, aber dafür gibt es eigentlich weder Anhaltspunkte noch echte Gründe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Öhm, laut den Wahlforschern, die die üblichen Umfragen machen und da sind SPD und CDU gleich auf und da die SPD eben aufgeholt hat, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass sie bald überholt und dann ist der Speck eben verteilt.
Was 2013 ist, kann dir heute sicher niemand sagen, aber ich rechne nicht mit einer Oder Flut, die Merkel retten wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich war sie das! Und - oh - siehe da! 1998 wurde sie tatsächlich auf Bundesebene abgewählt. Sowas aber auch...



Missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass in den 90ern keine Gefahr bestant, dass die FDP aus dem Bundestag gewählt wird.
Diesmal besteht diese - obwohl die FDP von einem deutlich höheren letzten Wahlergebniss ins Rennen um die nächste Wahl geht.



> In bestimmter Hinsicht gebe ich Dir da sogar recht. Sie hat sich bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen einfach zu billig verkauft und damit viele Wähler enttäuscht.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mir ist Gejammer über die FDP eigentlich nur in zwei Formen begegnet, insbesondere in zweiterer aber in sehr großem Umfange.
1. Die FDP senkt nicht die Steuern für die Allgemeinheit: Hatte die FDP zum einen nie explizit versprochen, zum anderen hat die Union genau das gleiche gesagt - hier wurde als niemand bei Koalitionsverhandlungen über den Tisch gezogen. Hier musste man sich nur im Nachhinein der eigentlich sehr offensichtlichen Realität stellen.
2. Die FDP ... begünstigt Hoteliers / begünstigt Firmen und deren Inhaber / lässt Atommüll produzieren / würgt die Energiewende ab / _die FDP macht sonst irgendwas von dem, was sie angekündigt hat: Von einem "übern Tisch ziehen" bei Koalitionsverhandlungen kann logischerweise nicht die Rede sein.

Wer da jammert, ist überrascht, dass die FDP nicht seine Interpretation der Wahlplakate umsetzt (wessen Netto...), sondern ihr Wahlprogramm (das man natürlich nie gelesen hat). An Stellen, wo sich die FDP (als Juniorpartner) nur zu einem geringen Teil durchsetzen konnte, wird dann sogar selektiv über diesen Teil gemeckert - nicht über den Rest, den die FDP eigentlich noch schaffen wollte. (z.B. Umstellung der Krankenversicherungen von einem sozialen System, an dem jeder -auch Arbeitgeber- nach seinen Möglichkeiten beteiligt wird, auf ein pauschales System, in dem eine gute Versorgung nur gegen Aufpreis für höhere Gesellschaftsschichten finanzierbar ist. Statt einer Komplettumstellung auf Kopfpauschale & Zusatzversicherungen wird nur der weitere Anstieg in Form von Zusatzbeiträgen pauschal erhoben. Die Leute meckern aber genau über diese Zusatzbeiträge, die dem entsprechen, was die FDP wollte, und sie meckern nicht über den riesigen Rest, der genau das ist, was die FDP abzuschaffen versprochen hat)
Derartige "Enttäuschungen" im vorraus zu vermeiden, würde der FDP genauso viele Wähler kosten, wie die Enttäuschung selbst. Denn dann müsste sie sich klipp und klar dem wirtschaftlichen Kern ihrer Ziele Wahlkampf machen und vom den profitieren primär nunmal nur <5% (vermutlich <1%) der Bevölkerung. Der einzige Punkt, wo die FDP imho bei der breiten Masse noch Punkten könnte, wäre eine bessere Vermarktung des Justizbereiches. Denn Schnarrenberger hat mehrfach liberale Entscheidungen, die allen zu gute kommen, durchgesetzt. Aber traditionell liegt der Fokus halt eher im Wirtschaftsbereich...




quantenslipstream schrieb:



			Es geht ja nicht nur um die Regulierung im Internet, sondern auch um das verstaubte Musikrecht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Und mit diesem Zweitthema bietet man dann genug, um in Zeiten von Klima-, Banken-, Bildungs-, Wirtschafts-, Schulden-, Euro- und (herbeigeredeter) Energie-Krise (nebst Kleinigkeiten wie dem bröckelnden Sozialsystem, gewichtigen außenpolitischen Umschwüngen,...) ein wichtige Position in der Bundespolitik einzunehmen? 




			Aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Parteien, die dafür auch keine Konzepte haben, geben sie wenigstens zu, dass sie darauf keine Antwort haben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Ehrlichkeit wäre ein Punkt, mit dem die Piraten ggf. wirklich punkten können. Aber leider ist ein ehrliches "wir haben für nichts eine Antwort", dem angemessene Null-Taten folgen, in Spitzenpolitischen Ämtern trotzdem die schlechtere Alternative zu einem "wir machen alles super. Bis Weichnachten", hinter dem sich nur ein paar kleine Schrittchen in die richtige Richtung verstecken.




quantenslipstream schrieb:



			Öhm, laut den Wahlforschern, die die üblichen Umfragen machen und da sind SPD und CDU gleich auf und da die SPD eben aufgeholt hat, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass sie bald überholt und dann ist der Speck eben verteilt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Die SPD hatte sich sowohl thematisch als auch personell extrem verzettelt. Von diesem Punkt aus kann man selbst mit nichtstun aufholen, zumal wenn der Gegner immer wieder in Fettnäpfchen tritt. Und genau das hat die SPD imho gemacht - und sonst nichts. Ohne eigene Themen, mit denen man sich nach vorne bringen kann, ist das aber eine sehr wackelige Angelegenheit. Denn wenn Merkels Union eins kann, dann ist das die Klappe halten. Und aus der C-Riege mit zielgerichteten Populismus auf Stimmenfang gehen.
Nur mit Pöbelei gegen die Tagespolitik oder Einzelpersonen wird die SPD keine Wahl gewinnen - eigene Konzepte legt sie aber auch selten bis gar nicht vor und bei vielen großen Themen muss sie sowieso oberflächlich bleiben, weil die Kernprobleme schon Thema waren, als die SPD selbst hätte etwas unternehmen sollen._


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Ruyven, da gebe ich dir in vielen Punkten recht, aber meinst du nicht, gerade in der aktuellen Situation der extrem großen Angst wegen Euro etc. sind die Leute sehr angetan von jemandem, der Ihnen sagt was Sache ist?

Schau dir doch mal an, was Merkel gemacht hat. Rettungsschirmchen, welcher immer und immer und immer wieder aufgebläht wurde, bis zum letzten mal, und was kommt jetzt schon wieder? Jaja, die Banken muss man Retten und unterstützen..

Selbst der CSU gehts zu weit so langsam. Da bricht gerade ein ziemlich derber Machtkampf innerhalb der Union aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Koalition noch lange macht. In 2012 ist nach allem was man aktuell so sieht wahrscheinlich Schluss. Die zerreißt es einfach.

Was Wirtschaftpolitik etc. der Piraten angeht, so ist das auch ne schwere Sache. Wirklich vernünftig beantworten kannste das eigentlich erst, wenn du ALLE! Zahlen, Fakten und Interna auf dem Tisch hast. Es wird ja so extrem viel hinter den Kulissen getuschelt und gemauschelt, dass sich doch keiner mehr klar sein kann, ob nicht schon die nächsten 2 Aufstockungen praktisch durch sind, und eben nur noch Scheibchenweise an die Bevölkerung verteilt werden muss..... 

Und Ruyven ganz ehrlich, ob die Taten von Schwarz-Gelb besser waren als einfach nichts tun, werden erst die nächsten Jahre zeigen. Wir waren in einer kritischen Situation, in der wir uns einige blutige Nasen geholt hätten als Deutsche und den Gürtel ziemlich enger schnallen hätten müssen. Wir wären da aber wohl schon irgendwie durch gekommen und binnen 10 Jahren wieder in einer guten Position.

Durch die Ganzen Aktionen und Rettungsmaßnahmen hat sich diese gehörige Tracht Prügel in einen Ritt auf Rasierklingen verwandelt, oder zu einem Schuhplattler auf Nitroglyzerin. Wenns jetzt schief geht, gibt es deutlich mehr als vorher. In meinen Augen so viel, dass das zu Revolution, Chaos und Bürgerkrieg führen kann. 

Ich hoffe daher, das wir irgendwie die Kurve noch bekommen, bzw. besser gesagt, die Griechen, Banken, Griechenland-Gläubiger, Island, Portugal, Spanien, Italien und England.... Ob die das schaffen darf aber bezweifelt werden... Mehr als Hoffen bleibt uns aber nicht übrig.

Ach so, die USA müssen natürlich auch durchhalten, denn wenn die einknicken, dann wars das auch erst mal....


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ein CSU´ler. Ich glaube nicht, das es Angi nochmal wird. Die hat einfach zu viel Mist gebaut, und wie du schon richtig sagst. Kohl 2.0 triffts bei ihr eigentlich ganz gut


 
Die Angie ist ja Kohls politisches Ziehkind. Außerdem hat sie geschickt all ihre Gegner in der CDU eliminiert. Gut für sie, schlecht für die Partei. 
Friedrich Merz wäre ein guter Kandidat gewesen... 

Naja an wen von der CSU denkst du da? Ramsauer? Friedrich? Seehofer? Ich glaube nicht dass auch nur einer von denen als KK geeignet wäre. Die sind ja noch nicht mal in Bayern so beliebt, dass man sagen könnte sie wären dazu in der Lage eine Landtagswahl zu gewinnen. 2013 wird es für die CSU auch haarig, die SPD hat mit Christian Ude einen sehr guten Kandidaten und könnte die Wahl gewinnen.

Wenn es mal in die kritische Phase im Wahlkampf geht und die SPD tatsächlich jemanden wie Steinbrück oder Wowereit aufstellt, dann kann die SPD sehr wohl an der CDU vorbeiziehen, besonders dann wenn die Koalition weiter so zerstritten ist wie jetzt. Außerdem hat sich die Kanzlerin viele viele Fehler geleistet. Bei vielen steht sie im Ruf die Demokratie mit Füßen zu treten, was man besonders sah als es um die Frage der Laufzeitverlängerung für die AKWs und die Rettungsfond-Geschichte ging. In beiden Fällen versuchte sie sowohl den Bundestag als auch den Bundesrat zu umgehen und im Fall der Euro-Rettungsfond-Geschichte wurde sogar erfolgreich dagegen geklagt. 

Außerdem muss sich die CDU jetzt schon nach einem neuen Koalitionspartner umsehen. In Frage kämen die Grünen, die sich bislang aber mehrheitlich für die SPD als Koalitiospartner aussprechen. Eine weitere große Koalition mit der SPD wäre auch möglich, aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Dort würde der CDU die Rolle des Juniorpartners drohen und auch die SPD favorisiert die Grünen als Partner. Also selbst wenn die CDU mit Angela Merkel die Wahl gewinnen würde und die Mehrheit der Stimmen hätte, würde das noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass Frau Merkel auch Kanzlerin wird. 

Wenn die SPD auf den jetzigen Wert von 28-30% käme und die Grünen mindestens 15% erreichen würden, dann hätten SPD und Grüne eine regierungsfähige Koalition, selbst dann wenn die Linken auf 10% kämen und die Piraten in den Bundestag einziehen würden. Die CDU hat momentan einfach keinen Partner, da SDP und Grüne sich gegenseitig präferieren und eine gemeinsame Koalition einem Bündnis mit der CDU vorziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mir ist Gejammer über die FDP eigentlich nur in zwei Formen begegnet, insbesondere in zweiterer aber in sehr großem Umfange.
> 1. Die FDP senkt nicht die Steuern für die Allgemeinheit: Hatte die FDP zum einen nie explizit versprochen, zum anderen hat die Union genau das gleiche gesagt - hier wurde als niemand bei Koalitionsverhandlungen über den Tisch gezogen. Hier musste man sich nur im Nachhinein der eigentlich sehr offensichtlichen Realität stellen.
> 2. Die FDP ... begünstigt Hoteliers / begünstigt Firmen und deren Inhaber / lässt Atommüll produzieren / würgt die Energiewende ab / _die FDP macht sonst irgendwas von dem, was sie angekündigt hat: Von einem "übern Tisch ziehen" bei Koalitionsverhandlungen kann logischerweise nicht die Rede sein._


_

Ich weiß nicht, ob du das weißt, aber je weniger Energie du im Jahr benötigst, desto höher ist der Grundpreis, also wird Energiesparen von den Energiekonzernen noch bestraft. Deren System ist so ausgelegt, dass du "günstiger" bei weg kommst, je mehr du verbrauchst.
Ich verstehe nicht, dass da nicht mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. 
Der, der wenig verbraucht, hat auch einen geringeren Grundbetrag pro KWh.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:



			Und mit diesem Zweitthema bietet man dann genug, um in Zeiten von Klima-, Banken-, Bildungs-, Wirtschafts-, Schulden-, Euro- und (herbeigeredeter) Energie-Krise (nebst Kleinigkeiten wie dem bröckelnden Sozialsystem, gewichtigen außenpolitischen Umschwüngen,...) ein wichtige Position in der Bundespolitik einzunehmen? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Tja, wenn man eben zu den anderen Problemen noch keine konkrete Lösung anzubieten hat, muss man sich eben erst mal auf das stürzen, zu dem man eine Meinung hat. 
Außerdem kann ich nicht erkennen, dass CDU/FDP/SPD/Grünen/Linke/der Rest irgendeine Idee hat, wie man Herr der Sachen werden kann.
Schaue ich mir Phoenix an, die Debatten im Bundestag, kriege ich das Heulen, wenn ich sehe, dass diese Typen ernsthaft das Beste sein soll, was dieses Land politisch zu bieten hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:



			Ehrlichkeit wäre ein Punkt, mit dem die Piraten ggf. wirklich punkten können. Aber leider ist ein ehrliches "wir haben für nichts eine Antwort", dem angemessene Null-Taten folgen, in Spitzenpolitischen Ämtern trotzdem die schlechtere Alternative zu einem "wir machen alles super. Bis Weichnachten", hinter dem sich nur ein paar kleine Schrittchen in die richtige Richtung verstecken.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die Piraten müssen Konzepte entwickeln, das dauert, bis zur Bundestagswahl müssen sie was bieten können, das ist klar, aber was nützt es, wenn es der gleiche Mist ist, der jetzt schon durch die Fraktionen geistert?
Die FDP hat sich inzwischen zur Lachnummer der Nation entwickelt, da braucht man nicht mal mehr Leute wie Volker Pispers, Rösler und Co. können das sehr gut alleine.
Merkel rennt von einem Gipfel zum anderen, immer mit Sarkozy an ihrer Seite, denn beide haben viel zu verlieren, wenn in Griechenland die Lichter ausgehen. Und dabei zeigt sie ihre Unfähigkeit Probleme zu bewältigen ganz deutlich. Denn hier kann man nicht abwarten, das kann man nicht aussitzen, da muss gehandelt werden. Aber anstatt die Gläubiger mit ins Boot zu holen und sie eben auch "bluten" zu lassen, wird versucht alles auf den Steuerzahlen umzumünzen, damit ja sonst keiner mies dasteht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:



			Die SPD hatte sich sowohl thematisch als auch personell extrem verzettelt. Von diesem Punkt aus kann man selbst mit nichtstun aufholen, zumal wenn der Gegner immer wieder in Fettnäpfchen tritt. Und genau das hat die SPD imho gemacht - und sonst nichts. Ohne eigene Themen, mit denen man sich nach vorne bringen kann, ist das aber eine sehr wackelige Angelegenheit. Denn wenn Merkels Union eins kann, dann ist das die Klappe halten. Und aus der C-Riege mit zielgerichteten Populismus auf Stimmenfang gehen.
Nur mit Pöbelei gegen die Tagespolitik oder Einzelpersonen wird die SPD keine Wahl gewinnen - eigene Konzepte legt sie aber auch selten bis gar nicht vor und bei vielen großen Themen muss sie sowieso oberflächlich bleiben, weil die Kernprobleme schon Thema waren, als die SPD selbst hätte etwas unternehmen sollen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die SPD ist praktisch wie die CDU, nur mit anderen Buchstaben.
Auch da ist nicht erkennbar, wie sie mit den Problem umgehen wollen, jeder hat eine andere Meinung, keiner eine Linie.
Sollte Wowereit tatsächlich Kanzler werden, dann wird er eher mit der CDU koalieren als mit den Grünen und dann wird sich in dem Land absolut nichts ändern.

Ab 10min 31s reinklicken

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtKH1HCV3c4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCr368q6ACU_


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Und genau das ist eigentlich schon seit einigen Jahren bekannt. Gerade die CDU, FDP aber auch SPD sind da ganz groß mit dabei, wenn bei denen muss ja gebuckelt werden nach oben wie die sau. Da ist doch klar, das man so etwas mit nimmt. Die oben machen das ja auch, und wenn man es nicht macht, fliegt man halt von der Landesliste etc. etc.

Das ist einfach ein Sumpf, der ausgetrocknet gehört und das nicht erst seit einigen Jahren, sondern schon zu Kohls Zeiten hats angefangen. 

Genau deswegen verliert die Politik auch die Haftung zum Bürger und der Bürger leidet am Politikverdruss. Ist ja auch kein Wunder...

Genau da auf zu räumen verspreche ich mit auch von den Piraten. Dann lösen sich auch sehr sehr sehr sehr viele andere Probleme von alleine, da endlich wieder so entschieden wird, wie der gesunde Menschenverstand und die UNABHÄNGIGEN! und ECHTEN! Spezialisten dies klar gemacht haben. Die ganze Briefumschlag und "Vetterleswirtschaft" auf diesen Ebenen muss einfach aufhören. Wir fahren uns vor die Wand, wenn es so weiter geht wie bisher, wenn wir es nicht schon getan haben.

Und wie so etwas Enden kann wissen wir seit der französischen Revolution. Es rollen köpfe und nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Grünen sind auch mal angetreten die politische Landschaft in Deutschland umzukrempeln und denk daran, wo das hingeführt hat. Sie waren in der Regierungsverantwortung, als der schwachsinnige Dosenpfand eingeführt wurde, auf Getränke mit Kohlensäure (so ein Bullshit), sie waren dabei, als die Steuern auf Finanzgeschäfte abgeschafft wurde und dadurch den Hedge Fonds Tür und Tor geöffnet wurde.
Ich hab nichts gegen das Zusammenlegen von Sozialhilfe und Arbeitslosengeld, das war überfällig, aber dass sie den Banken, den Konzernen und den Reichen so viel Geld geschenkt haben, das stört mich gewaltig. Schröder hat den Spitzensteuersatz so weit gesenkt, wie es sich nicht mal Kohl getraut hat.
Durch die rot/grüne Politik ist das Desaster letztendlich erst eingeleitet worden, hätten sie sich nicht so an die Lobbyisten verkauft (denk an Wolfgang Clement und wo der heute ist), wäre das Land nicht so tief gesunken.

Die Grünen haben sich also sehr gut an die politische Landschaft angepasst und das kann auch den Piraten passieren, die Lobbyisten winken mit den Beraterhonoraren, das können sie sehr gut.

Es ist nur eins wichtiger als an die Macht kommen: An der Macht bleiben.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja auf jeden Fall droht es Ihnen, aber gerade ihre Transparenz, die ja auch die Berliner Fraktion an den Tag legt, indem Sie ALLES öffentlich machen, kann sich als sehr wirkungsvoller Schutz erweisen vor solchen Verfehlungen. 

Bei den Piraten wird auch sehr heiß darüber diskutiert, wie man mit Parteispenden umgeht. Da wird von vielen die Einstellung vertreten, z.B. von juristischen Personen gar keine Spenden an zu nehmen bzw. sich dafür ein zu setzen, dies zu verbieten. Grundtenor ist aber auf jeden Fall, das man so ziemlich jeden beschissenen Cent offen legt.

Klar, die Piraten stellen sich damit teils selbst ein Bein und verlangsamen ihre Prozesse, aber ich denke es ist ein doch recht effektiver Selbstschutz.

Ich hoffe ja, dass Sie noch eine Selbstverpflichtung beschließen, gar keine nicht öffentlichen Treffen mit Lobbyisten durch zu führen, und wenn es doch dazu kommt, den Betroffenen von allen Ämtern zu entfernen, bzw. gleich einem Parteiausschlussverfahren zu unterziehen.

Das macht alles nicht einfach wie schon gesagt, aber ich denke es ist eben zwingend erforderlich, sich selbst sehr stark in die Schranken zu weißen und sehr starke Grundsätze fest zu schreiben, damit man eben NICHT langsam unterwandert und korrumpiert wird von der Lobby....


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall droht es Ihnen, aber gerade ihre Transparenz, die ja auch die Berliner Fraktion an den Tag legt, indem Sie ALLES öffentlich machen, kann sich als sehr wirkungsvoller Schutz erweisen vor solchen Verfehlungen.



Das kann sich aber auch schnell ändern, wenn sie erst mal in den Ausschüssen sitzen und für jeden Mist extra Knete bekommen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei den Piraten wird auch sehr heiß darüber diskutiert, wie man mit Parteispenden umgeht. Da wird von vielen die Einstellung vertreten, z.B. von juristischen Personen gar keine Spenden an zu nehmen bzw. sich dafür ein zu setzen, dies zu verbieten. Grundtenor ist aber auf jeden Fall, das man so ziemlich jeden beschissenen Cent offen legt.


 
Du kannst juristische Personen zwar verbieten, bringt aber nichts, dann spendet Eon eben über einen Mittelsmann, ist egal.
Ich habe nichts gegen Parteispenden, jeder kann spenden, an wen immer er will.
Aber gerade in der Politik ist Transparenz das wichtigste, hier muss sich die Partei offen legen, wie ein Scheunentor. Es kann nicht sein, dass Kohl und Co. ihre Geldkoffer in die Schweiz tragen (das waren so um 25 Millionen DM oder so) und heute hocken Politiker in der Regierung, die damals fleißig mitgetragen haben (Schäuble).
Dazu wurden dann noch fleißig Akten vernichtet, also Beweise beseitigen und alle wussten davon, aber keiner sagte was.
Für mich eben ein starkes Stück, dass solche Typen nicht nur frei rumlaufen, sondern auch wieder in Amt und Würden sind. 

Hier muss angesetzt werden, knallhart, ohne Kompromisse, aber das Dilemma ist ja, dass die Gesetze von denen gemacht werden müssten, die das dann betrifft und daher wird sich das nie ändern.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, da hast du absolut Recht, aber ich habe da schon ein gewisses Vertrauen in die Piraten, einfach weil sie unter Umständen sehr schnell nach oben kommen, und die Korruption so weniger Zeit hat um Sie zu unterwandern. Genau wie ihr bisheriges verhalten eben wie gesagt auch ein gewisser Selbstschutz ist, der, so hoffe ich, Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Man muss Ihnen halt ganz klar auf die Finger schauen und sofort zuhauen, wenn sich da etwas in die falsche Richtung bewegt. Aktuell hat man dafür nämlich die ausreichende Transparenz. Die darf sich eben nur nicht verschlechtern...

Und btw. Wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte, würden Kohl (ja egal wie alt und krank er ist...) und die ganzen anderen die daran mit gearbeitet haben sofort in den Bau wandern, aber nicht in son schmuse Knast, sondern in einen ganz stink normalen ohne jedwede Privilegien. Ergo stink normales Essen, das auf dem Zimmer, keine Bücher, keine Fernseher, kein gar nichts. Nur Sträflingskleidung und auch sonst absolut keine privaten Sachen + Einzelzelle. 
Dazu noch alle Ehrenbürgertitel aberkennen, jedwede Orden, Auszeichnungen überhaupt alles aberkennen. 

Dann können Sie sich noch immer überlegen, ob Sie jetzt mit dem Rechtsstaat kooperieren wollen, oder weiterhin zu dessen Untertrabung beitragen wollen

Entweder man ist für oder gegen den Saat, und als Staatsfeind, bzw. besser treffend als Person/Gruppe, die sich gegen das Grundgesetz und die Demokratie sowie die Nation an sich stellt, kann nicht gleichzeitig als Held dieser gefeiert werden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw. Wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte, würden Kohl (ja egal wie alt und krank er ist...) und die ganzen anderen die daran mit gearbeitet haben sofort in den Bau wandern, aber nicht in son schmuse Knast, sondern in einen ganz stink normalen ohne jedwede Privilegien. Ergo stink normales Essen, das auf dem Zimmer, keine Bücher, keine Fernseher, kein gar nichts. Nur Sträflingskleidung und auch sonst absolut keine privaten Sachen + Einzelzelle.


 
Geht ja nicht, weil sie eben alle Beweise vernichtet haben und ohne Beweise keine Anklage. 
Und Kohl sagt ja nichts, haben wir doch alle mitbekommen und Schäuble auch nicht und Koch auch nicht und trotzdem hockten sie weiter in ihren Ämtern und Graf Lambsdorff muss ich auch nichts mehr sagen. 

Ich hoffe schon, dass die Piraten da schlauer sind und sich nicht so schnell kaufen lassen wie z.B. die FDP und die Hotelgeschichte. 
Da muss man abwarten, die Grünen lassen sich inzwischen auch schon Honig um den Bart schmieren, mit netten Beraterverträgen nach Ablauf der Regierungszeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ruyven, da gebe ich dir in vielen Punkten recht, aber meinst du nicht, gerade in der aktuellen Situation der extrem großen Angst wegen Euro etc. sind die Leute sehr angetan von jemandem, der Ihnen sagt was Sache ist?



Nach meiner Erfahrung:
In der Selbstvorstellung schon, in der Praxis nicht. Die Leute haben zwar jemanden lieber, der die Wahrheit sagt, aber sie sind zu eingeschränkt in der Lage, diesen auch zu erkennen. Wenn zwei Leute da stehen, die beide behaupten, recht zu haben, und der eine malt alles schlecht (=Realität) und diffamiert sein Gegenüber (=SPD), während der andere nur ein paar Probleme eingesteht (=lügt) und dafür Lösungsansätze herbeidichtet, bevorzugen sie letzteren. Das kann sich zwar ändern, wenn die Wahrheit rauskommt, aber da die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne des typischen Wählers wohl eher in Monaten anzugeben ist, wird er dann irgendwem, gerade an der Macht befindlichen die Schuld daran geben, dass sich die Lage nicht so entwickelt hat, wie der Märchenerzähler ankündigte.



> Was Wirtschaftpolitik etc. der Piraten angeht, so ist das auch ne schwere Sache. Wirklich vernünftig beantworten kannste das eigentlich erst, wenn du ALLE! Zahlen, Fakten und Interna auf dem Tisch hast. Es wird ja so extrem viel hinter den Kulissen getuschelt und gemauschelt, dass sich doch keiner mehr klar sein kann, ob nicht schon die nächsten 2 Aufstockungen praktisch durch sind, und eben nur noch Scheibchenweise an die Bevölkerung verteilt werden muss.....



Keiner erwartet einen bis ins letzte ausgearbeiteten Entwurf. Die >10k Seiten würde ja auch niemand lesen. Aber ein grundlegendes Konzept und eine Reihe möglicher Ansatzstellen und Methoden kann man verlangen. Die Piraten haben aber selbst, wenn man sie gezielt darauf anspricht, nicht einmal jemanden, dem man zutrauen würde, so etwas auszuarbeiten.



> Und Ruyven ganz ehrlich, ob die Taten von Schwarz-Gelb besser waren als einfach nichts tun, werden erst die nächsten Jahre zeigen.



Aus meiner Sicht sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn ich die Handlungen mit den Prioritäten, die ich bei den meisten Wählern beobachte, abgleiche, dann dürften sie nicht weit weg gewesen sein. Die wollen, dass das herrschende, instabile, ungerechte, nicht nachhaltige System beibehalten wird (schließlich profitiert man als Deutscher derzeit eher noch) und in diesem Rahmen wird es dann schwer, mehr als Symptome zu lindern. Dieses ungedämpfte System sich selbst zu überlassen, wäre aber definitiv nicht besser.





Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Naja an wen von der CSU denkst du da? Ramsauer? Friedrich? Seehofer? Ich glaube nicht dass auch nur einer von denen als KK geeignet wäre. Die sind ja noch nicht mal in Bayern so beliebt, dass man sagen könnte sie wären dazu in der Lage eine Landtagswahl zu gewinnen. 2013 wird es für die CSU auch haarig, die SPD hat mit Christian Ude einen sehr guten Kandidaten und könnte die Wahl gewinnen.



Muss ja kein Gewinnerkandidat sein. Bzw. wird es eben gerade nicht. Entweder die Union steht zum Schluss noch so gut da, dass Merkel es ein drittes Mal versucht (noch hat primär die FDP verloren und die Parlamentssitze der Union werden eh durch Direktmandate bestimmt), oder man sieht keine Chance mehr, weil man den Karren in den letzten Jahren richtig in den Dreck gerammt hat. In der Situation kann man dann schön einmal einen CSUler ranlassen, der darf verlieren und das nächste mal ist wieder CDU angesagt 



> Wenn es mal in die kritische Phase im Wahlkampf geht und die SPD tatsächlich jemanden wie Steinbrück oder Wowereit aufstellt, dann kann die SPD sehr wohl an der CDU vorbeiziehen, besonders dann wenn die Koalition weiter so zerstritten ist wie jetzt. Außerdem hat sich die Kanzlerin viele viele Fehler geleistet. Bei vielen steht sie im Ruf die Demokratie mit Füßen zu treten, was man besonders sah als es um die Frage der Laufzeitverlängerung für die AKWs und die Rettungsfond-Geschichte ging. In beiden Fällen versuchte sie sowohl den Bundestag als auch den Bundesrat zu umgehen und im Fall der Euro-Rettungsfond-Geschichte wurde sogar erfolgreich dagegen geklagt.



Der Streit in der Koalition ist egal, die FDP kann eh kein Traumpartner mehr werden. Die Demokratieverletzungen der letzten Jahre haben nur politisch interessierte überhaupt bemerkt und selbst da dürfte die Hälfte sie bis zur Wahl nicht mehr an die große Glocke hängen. Sind also weder viele Leute noch unbedingt Unions-Stammwähler betroffen.



> Außerdem muss sich die CDU jetzt schon nach einem neuen Koalitionspartner umsehen. In Frage kämen die Grünen, die sich bislang aber mehrheitlich für die SPD als Koalitiospartner aussprechen. Eine weitere große Koalition mit der SPD wäre auch möglich, aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Dort würde der CDU die Rolle des Juniorpartners drohen und auch die SPD favorisiert die Grünen als Partner. Also selbst wenn die CDU mit Angela Merkel die Wahl gewinnen würde und die Mehrheit der Stimmen hätte, würde das noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass Frau Merkel auch Kanzlerin wird.



Wenn die Union die Wahl gewinnt, dann wird es für Rot-Grün sehr eng. Die Grünen werden (wenn nicht noch ein AKW hochgeht), nicht mehr nenneswert zulegen können, eher kann die Linke die große Palette an kriselnden kapitalistischen Strukturen ausschöpfen. D.h. hinter einer starken Union könnte es für Rot-Grün knapp mit der Mehrheit werden, vom Grundgedanken die größte Fraktion in die Opposition zu stecken, mal ganz abgesehen. (siehe Situation vor der letzten großen Koalition)
Ich persönlich tipper derzeit auf Rot-Schwarz, zumal die Grünen in den letzten Monaten sehr selbstbewusst sind und nach dem Ende der Atomenergie Themen aufgreifen dürften, in denen sie nicht immer SPD-kompatibel sind.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man eben zu den anderen Problemen noch keine konkrete Lösung anzubieten hat, muss man sich eben erst mal auf das stürzen, zu dem man eine Meinung hat.



Das ist sinnvoll - aber es kommuniziert trotzdem (zu Recht) kritische Kompetenzlücken. Wenn man nur von einem Thema eine Ahnung hat, dann kommt halt mit etwas Glück dank einer Gruppe von Wählern, denen dieses Thema sehr wichtig ist, auf die Oppositionsbank. Aber man ist nicht bereit, Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen - und auch nicht in der Lage, das vorzutäuschen



> Außerdem kann ich nicht erkennen, dass CDU/FDP/SPD/Grünen/Linke/der Rest irgendeine Idee hat, wie man Herr der Sachen werden kann.



Ideen haben einige. Nicht unbedingt gute Ideen und sicherlich nicht ausgreifte Lösungen, das stimmt. Aber man braucht für den Wahlkampf auch keine fertigen Entwürfe, sondern eben Ideen - denn letztere passen in 2-3 Sätze - und wir befinden uns in einer Situation, deren Eigendynamik "abwarten" zu einer der schlechtesten Optionen überhaupt macht.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben sich also sehr gut an die politische Landschaft angepasst und das kann auch den Piraten passieren, die Lobbyisten winken mit den Beraterhonoraren, das können sie sehr gut.



Das ist nicht nur eine Frage der Lobby (da kann man ja z.B. auch lieber die Solarlobby der Grünen denn die Atomlobby der FDP wählen), sondern auch eine Frage des Koalitionspartners und dem Umgang miteinander.
Die Grünen haben seinerzeit z.B. den Atomausstieg, die ökologische Agrarwende und die Ökosteuer durchsetzen können, was verdammt dicke Brocken sind, die alle nicht unbedingt zum SPD-Kanon gehörten. Als Miniaturjuniorpartner muss man, um soviel Freiheiten zu erkaufen, an anderer Stelle richtig Federn lassen. Das unterschätzen viele, wenn sie von "Rot-Grün" reden. Eigentlich war es "RRRRROOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT-grün". Während die FDP heute fast 45% der Größe der Union hat, waren die Grünen im zweiten Schröderkabinett bei 20% der Mächtigkeit der SPD und im ersten bei 15%. Wären Grüne (und Linke) 98 gar nicht in den Bundestag gekommen (und weit über 5% waren sie nicht), dann hätte Schröder komplett durchregieren können.
Wenn man sich anguckt, wieviel grüne Politik trotzdem bei rumgekommen ist und wieviel Liberalismus z.B. die FDP heute mit ihrem dreimal so großen Einfluss hinbekommt, dann muss man imho einige Vorwürfe zurückziehen oder zu falscher Prioritätensetzung umdeklarieren. (was nicht anzweifeln soll, dass die Realos damals eindeutig das sagen hatten und gerade in der Außenpolitik wenig von alten Forderungen zu sehen waren. Sehr zugunsten Deutschlands  )




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du absolut Recht, aber ich habe da schon ein gewisses Vertrauen in die Piraten, einfach weil sie unter Umständen sehr schnell nach oben kommen, und die Korruption so weniger Zeit hat um Sie zu unterwandern. Genau wie ihr bisheriges verhalten eben wie gesagt auch ein gewisser Selbstschutz ist, der, so hoffe ich, Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.



Korruption braucht fünf Minuten, um zu wirken, wenn man es nicht mit Idealisten oder demokratischen Vollblutpolitikern zu tun hat. Letztere gibt es bei den Piraten quasi nicht (eben weil solche Leute nicht plötzlich aus dem nichts heraus mit Politik anfangen), erstere sind nicht gerade für brauchbare Politik bekannt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht, weil sie eben alle Beweise vernichtet haben und ohne Beweise keine Anklage.
> Und Kohl sagt ja nichts, haben wir doch alle mitbekommen und Schäuble auch nicht und Koch auch nicht und trotzdem hockten sie weiter in ihren Ämtern und Graf Lambsdorff muss ich auch nichts mehr sagen.



Imho sollte schon allein das Schweigen Kohls reichen. Er hat schließlich mal einen Eid geschworen, Deutschland zu dienen. Zumindest dieser Eidbruch sollte imho strafbar sein (bzw. war es, mitlerweile sicher verjährt)



> Ich hoffe schon, dass die Piraten da schlauer sind und sich nicht so schnell kaufen lassen wie z.B. die FDP und die Hotelgeschichte.
> Da muss man abwarten, die Grünen lassen sich inzwischen auch schon Honig um den Bart schmieren, mit netten Beraterverträgen nach Ablauf der Regierungszeit.


 
Die FDP wurde da nicht "schnell gekauft". Die FDP ist mit solchen Zielen in den Wahlkampf gestartet, weil u.a. die deutschen Hotelies eben ziemlich genau ihrer Kernklientel (gehobener Mittelstand) entsprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist sinnvoll - aber es kommuniziert trotzdem (zu Recht) kritische Kompetenzlücken. Wenn man nur von einem Thema eine Ahnung hat, dann kommt halt mit etwas Glück dank einer Gruppe von Wählern, denen dieses Thema sehr wichtig ist, auf die Oppositionsbank. Aber man ist nicht bereit, Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen - und auch nicht in der Lage, das vorzutäuschen



Natürlich haben sie das, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Piraten einen Wirtschaftsexperten in ihren Reihen haben oder jemanden, der sich sehr gut mit den Finanzgeschäften der Banken auskennt.
Daher gebe ich ihnen auch die Zeit, das zu kompensieren. Wenn sie 2013 zur Bundestagswahl antreten und sie dann sogar Chancen haben in den Bundestag einziehen zu können, müssen sie die Hosen runterlassen, dann akzeptiere ich ein "wir wissen, dass wir nicht alles wissen, wir arbeiten daran" nicht mehr, dann will ich ein Konzept haben, wie man mit der Sache umgehen will, was man ändern will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ideen haben einige. Nicht unbedingt gute Ideen und sicherlich nicht ausgreifte Lösungen, das stimmt. Aber man braucht für den Wahlkampf auch keine fertigen Entwürfe, sondern eben Ideen - denn letztere passen in 2-3 Sätze - und wir befinden uns in einer Situation, deren Eigendynamik "abwarten" zu einer der schlechtesten Optionen überhaupt macht.



 Ein paar nette Sätze für die Presse oder den "wütenden" Bürger reicht aber eben heute nicht mehr.
Du kannst sagen: "Das Sparbuch ist sicher", aber letztendlich ist das nur ein Spruch, eine Garantie ist das nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben seinerzeit z.B. den Atomausstieg, die ökologische Agrarwende und die Ökosteuer durchsetzen können, was verdammt dicke Brocken sind, die alle nicht unbedingt zum SPD-Kanon gehörten. Als Miniaturjuniorpartner muss man, um soviel Freiheiten zu erkaufen, an anderer Stelle richtig Federn lassen. Das unterschätzen viele, wenn sie von "Rot-Grün" reden. Eigentlich war es "RRRRROOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT-grün". Während die FDP heute fast 45% der Größe der Union hat, waren die Grünen im zweiten Schröderkabinett bei 20% der Mächtigkeit der SPD und im ersten bei 15%. Wären Grüne (und Linke) 98 gar nicht in den Bundestag gekommen (und weit über 5% waren sie nicht), dann hätte Schröder komplett durchregieren können.
> Wenn man sich anguckt, wieviel grüne Politik trotzdem bei rumgekommen ist und wieviel Liberalismus z.B. die FDP heute mit ihrem dreimal so großen Einfluss hinbekommt, dann muss man imho einige Vorwürfe zurückziehen oder zu falscher Prioritätensetzung umdeklarieren. (was nicht anzweifeln soll, dass die Realos damals eindeutig das sagen hatten und gerade in der Außenpolitik wenig von alten Forderungen zu sehen waren. Sehr zugunsten Deutschlands  )



 Natürlich haben die Grünen auch schlappen eingefahren, siehe Dosenpfand. Das war sicher nicht im Sinne von Trittin, was da gelaufen ist.
Bis auf den Außenminister habe SPD Leute die wichtigsten Ministerien besetzt. Bei der zweiten Laufzeit war es nicht anders.
Klar, dass die SPD da mehr "Gewicht" hat, aber die Kernthemen sind meiner Meinung nach zu schwach vertreten gewesen. Hier hätten die Grünen mehr Flagge zeigen müssen.

Interessant ist, dass die SPD seit 2002 bis 2009 insgesamt rund 21% Stimmen verloren hat, das ist schon eine Menge.
Die FDP hatte ja rund 14% erreicht (+5%). Die Grünen haben sich eigentlich nie großartig verändert und haben immer ihre 10% (nur heute eben nicht, da sind es mehr).
Die Frage ist aber, wenn die Grünen "relativ schwach" besetzt waren, die SPD die ganzen Steuersenkungen und Konzerngeschenke gemacht hat, was unterscheidet sie noch von der CDU?
Ist die SPD von heute "geläutert" oder sind das immer noch die gleichen Typen wie vor 6 Jahren?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho sollte schon allein das Schweigen Kohls reichen. Er hat schließlich mal einen Eid geschworen, Deutschland zu dienen. Zumindest dieser Eidbruch sollte imho strafbar sein (bzw. war es, mitlerweile sicher verjährt)



Tja, ein Schweigen ist aber eben kein Schuldeingeständnis sondern eben nur ein Schweigen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP wurde da nicht "schnell gekauft". Die FDP ist mit solchen Zielen in den Wahlkampf gestartet, weil u.a. die deutschen Hotelies eben ziemlich genau ihrer Kernklientel (gehobener Mittelstand) entsprechen.



Mit "schnell" war gemeint, dass die FDP schon immer schnell reagiert hat, wenn ihre Klientel was will.
Immerhin ist der Präsident des Hotel- und Gastättengewerbes FDP Mitglied. Es ist also kein Wunder, dass die FDP diesen Punkt schon seit langem mit sich rumgeschleppt hat und eben nur an die Macht kommen musste, damit es umgesetzt werden kann, was ja auch praktisch noch am Wahlabend passierte.
Und das ist eben "schnell".


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja, und man muss ja auch immer bedenken, wer da gefragt wird. Meines Wissens nach waren diese Fragen auf der Pressekonferenz der *Landes*-Piraten von Berlin gestellt worden, und nicht bei den *Bundes*-Piraten. 

Ich finde die müssen das auch nicht zwingend beantworten können, da es ja nicht ihr Thema ist. Die sollen sich lieber um Berlin als Land kümmern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Nö, es waren schon fragen an die Bundes Piraten gewesen mit deren Vorsitzenden.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

War doch die PK mit der Frau oder? Ich war jetzt schon der Meinung, dass das jetzt nicht die Bundes-Piraten waren, aber vielleicht habe ich einfach noch den alten Vorsitzenden im Kopf 

EDIT: Ok, stimmt, ich hab nachgesehen, das war wirklich der Nerz. Der sah da aber schon krass anders aus als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte von seiner Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das war der Nerz. Hier ist das Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzqBIWuE4h4


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, ich hab das gesehen gehabt vor einigen Tagen. Halt in den Nachrichten, mir war aber nicht aufgefallen, dass das der Nerz war. Irgendwie schon lustig. Bei Merkel/Schröder etc. sollte einem das mal passieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist die SPD von heute "geläutert" oder sind das immer noch die gleichen Typen wie vor 6 Jahren?



Wird man abwarten müssen. Die Gruppe rund um Cheflobbyist Schröder hat sich jedenfalls weitesgehend verabschiedet, was der Rest will, bleibt abzuwarten. Unte Rot-Schwarz hat man ja kaum etwas bewertbares zustande gebracht und danach nur gepöbelt. Ich persönlich sehe mich nicht in der Lage, die post-Schröder SPD einzuschätzen, denn identisch mit der prä-Schröder SPD ist sie nach dem WASG-Exodus auch nicht.



> Tja, ein Schweigen ist aber eben kein Schuldeingeständnis sondern eben nur ein Schweigen.



Schweigen ist in dem Fall eine massive Behinderung polizeilicher Maßnahmen und damit Deckung von Großkriminellen. Das ist nicht vereinbar mit 
_„Ich schwöre, dass ich meine Kraft dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes widmen, seinen Nutzen mehren, Schaden von ihm wenden, das Grundgesetz und die Gesetze des Bundes wahren und verteidigen, meine Pflichten gewissenhaft erfüllen und Gerechtigkeit gegen jedermann üben werde."_
Für nicht-Aussage kann man zwar nicht angezeigt werden, aber auf Meineid stehen bis zu 15 Jahre und er hat ihn imho gegenüber der gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung begangen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, und man muss ja auch immer bedenken, wer da gefragt wird. Meines Wissens nach waren diese Fragen auf der Pressekonferenz der *Landes*-Piraten von Berlin gestellt worden, und nicht bei den *Bundes*-Piraten.



Abgesehen davon, dass die Piraten zu klein und zu Berlin-zentriert sind, als dass du den führenden Berliner Piraten Fragen stellen könntest, ohne eine Reihe von Bundesgrößen dabei zu haben, wurden derartige Fragen bei sehr vielen Gelegenheiten (Konferenzen, Reportagen, Talkshows, Wahlkampfverantstaltungen,..." gestellt - und brauchbare Antworten gab es nie.



> Ich finde die müssen das auch nicht zwingend beantworten können, da es ja nicht ihr Thema ist. Die sollen sich lieber um Berlin als Land kümmern.


 
Wenn es irgendwas gibt, wovon eine Partei, die sich um Berlin kümmern will, Ahnung haben muss, dann ist es der Umgang mit Schulden und das Wirtschaften in einer Situation ohne finanziellen Handlungsspielraum. In einer Region, die faktisch ohne Wirtschaft dasteht.
D.h. eigentlich sollte jede Partei, die ihn Berlin als Problemlöser auftreten möchte, fürs griechische Parlament prädestiniert sein


----------

